# Thai Defence & Economy Forum



## Hindustani78

Ukroboronprom to ship next batch of tanks to Thailand by year's end : UNIAN news

*The next batch of Oplot tanks, the latest development of the Ukrainian armored industry, will be shipped to Thailand by December 31, 2015, First Deputy General Director of state-owned Ukroboronprom Concern Serhiy Pinkas told UNIAN. *





The next batch of Ukrainian-made Oplot tanks is to be shipped to Thailand by the end of 2015 / Photo from UNIAN
"We have met the latest deadline for the delivery of five tanks under the contact with Thailand. The next deadline is set for December 31," Pinkas said in an exclusive interview with UNIAN.

Pinkas also pointed to some difficulties that the company had been facing while manufacturing these tanks.

"I can't say that the production of Oplot tanks is smooth and easy. It's far from being easy. I can only say that a personnel reshuffle at the Malyshev tank plant is a signal that not everything has been good there. Now we have bought metal for [manufacturing] a very large batch of tanks. The situation with the supply of components has improved. In short, the pace may not be the one we would like to achieve, but let us wait until the end of the year, and we'll make an official announcement then," Pinkas said.

As UNIAN reported earlier, in early 2015 Ukroboronprom's management announced plans to produce 40 Oplot tanks in 2015, and r*each the production target of 100-120 tanks per year in 2016 and on.*

In June 2015, the company's management dismissed the director of the Malyshev plant for the failure to fulfill the Oplot production plans. For this end, Ukroboronprom said private enterprises were engaged in the production of the tanks as the concern's own production capacities are insufficient.

In 2011 Ukraine signed a contract with Thailand for the shipment of 49 Oplot tanks worth about $250 million. The first batch of five tanks was delivered in late 2013. Another five tanks were shipped to Thailand in June 2015.

Ukroboronprom's management repeatedly noted that it was more economically feasible to export Oplot tanks rather than use them in the Anti-Terrorist Operation in eastern Ukraine, while channeling proceeds from the export to upgrade mothballed military hardware.

*UNIAN's memo.* Ukroboronprom was established in 2010 to ensure effective operations and management of state-owned business entities that develop, manufacture, sell, repair, modernize and scrap weapons, military and special equipment and ammunition, and participate in the military-technical cooperation.


----------



## Nike

Hmm, the idea behind this thread is because Thailand as one of ASEAN big Five should get deserve a spot because their military has tradition and long history as long as the history of Kingdom of Thailand which span across centuries.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Royal Thai Marine Corps looking for Atmos-2000 SPH






Atmos Assembly line in Thailand- Weapon Production Center - Defense Industry and Energy Center in cooperation with Elbit System 






DEFENSE STUDIES

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*24 DESEMBER 2015*
RTAF Ordered 17 UAV, Believe to be Tigershark II

24 Desember 2015



Tigershark II UAV (photos : TAF)
RTAF is ordering parts and equipments worth 579 million Baht for the constrcution of Tigershark II UAV, an RTAF indeginous development in cooperation with various parties including Defence Technology Institute and Marsun.
The UAV will be commissioned in 404 sqadron.



Royal Thai Air Force has established 404 Squadron in the 4th Air Division by a fleet consist of four Israeli Aerostar UAV and Tigershark II UAV which developed by Air Force and collaboration with both public and private including DTI and Marsun Co Ltd.
Tigershark II is a medium-sized UAV, 6 meters in length, wing length of 4.2 meters and a maximum speed of 110 knots, flying time up to 12 hours at a maximum altitude of 12,000 feet is expected to be active in 404 Squadron with around 20 vessels.

(TAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Royal Thai Navy exercise
credit: Pornchai Sangprom Saksun Cherngloy













Royal Thai Air Force Competitive practices Tactical Air 2016
credit:รัชต์ รัตนวิจารณ์
NationTV 22




















*Saab sees India, Thailand as potential customers for Sea Gripen*
The head of Saab’s aeronautics division told the Indian media that India and Thailand are potential customers for the carrier-borne Sea Gripen fighter.




© Milan Nykodym, Czech Republic [CC BY-SA 2.0], via Wikimedia Commons

“There is a cost for everything. But you can always talk about different investment schemes. If you see there are other potential customers…you can do it jointly with Brazil. Thailand is also a potential customer for Sea Gripen”, Ulf Nilsson was quoted as saying.
Alert 5 » Saab sees India, Thailand as potential customers for Sea Gripen - Military Aviation News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Israeli Firm Offers M60A1 Upgrade Proposal for Royal Thai Army*

14 November 2015




RTA and Israeli Army M-60 MBT (all image : Thai Defense)
SPITTA PPSC Joint Venture with unnamed Israel company have presented the proposal for M60A1's upgrade to RTA and It's highly appreciated by the Brass hat at RTA cavalry training centre. Some rumors said "Though it's not finalized but there's high chance that M60A1 will be upgraded " or "It's in waiting for approval state"




This is it ! The poster in FB group has release some upgrade plans .The final product of the upgrade will be Turkish M60T + APS with some modifications ,so let's see it in detail . 
First the mobility, AVDS-1790-2 of M60A1 will be upgraded (not replaced) to have 900+ HP and new air filtration systems, new transmission -Renk RK304S - new final drives, new or upgraded suspension, new tracks.
Second the fire power, 120mm MG253 cannon with APAM and LAHAT, new FCS with H-K capability, new turret drives, RWS is an optional, M19 cupola removed and equipped with Merkava style hatch and machine gun mount(s).





Third the survivability, new modular armor, APS (Iron Fist), low observable painting/coating and assumed that they will be equipped with new fire suppression systems.
Fourth other gimmicks, APU, Air conditioner, BMS with full NCW support.
The unknowns, FCS model, No. of APS system installed, 60mm mortar (?)





The upgrade will be took place at RTA factory with technology transfer from Israel, include ammunition production (The RTA has license to produce 105 mm tank ammo for 2 years). 
(Thai Defense)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Thailand to Replace Coastal Guns with Long-Range Missiles*

07 Desember 2015



In Juni 2011, Coastal Defense Battalion 12 of the RTN conducts exercise to fire eight 155mm Chinese artillery shells on an arced trajectory, aiming and tracking the projectiles with a Raytheon Pathfinder MK targeting system and Thales Group BOR A-550 portable radar system. (photo : Pattaya Mail)
The Royal Thai Navy's (RTN's) Coastal Defence Command is replacing a number of the service's coastal guns with long-range missiles and is currently reviewing several options.
According to a senior RTN official who was speaking at the Coastal Surveillance conference held on 1-2 December in Kuala Lumpur, the replacements are being sought in light of advances in naval weapons technology that put a number of important infrastructures on Thailand's eastern seaboard at risk.
"As a result, the RTN intends to replace our coastal guns [with] long-range missiles that have better range and [are] more accurate", said Captain Panuwat Samakgarn, Deputy Director of the RTN's Combatant Capability Planning and Development Division.
(Jane's)

*New STARStreak Missiles Delivery to RTA from 2017*

24 November 2015




STARStreak missile has been operated by RTA (photos : TAF)
Thales will start delivering the additional STARStreak missiles and Lightweight Multiple Launcher (LML) to the Royal Thai Army (RTA) from 2017.
Thales signed a multi-million pound contract with Thailand-based DataGate in September to supply the STARStreak air defence missile system. The contract follows on from Thailand's initial purchase of STARStreak in 2012.
"STARStreak High Velocity Missile (HVM) is designed to provide close air defence against conventional air threats such as fixed wing fighters and late unmasking helicopter targets. It is capable of being launched from lightweight land. sea and air platforms, from either automatic fire control systems such as RAPIDRanger or the STARStreak LML. STARStreak can therefore be deployed quickly into operations and is easy to integrate into a force structure" Dawn Ross, Communication Manager, Advanced Weapon Systems at Thales told Daily News.



"The system plays a key part in the air to protecting the Kingdom of Thailand," Ross added.
All the missiles ordered in 2012 were delivered to the RTA this year, Ross added.
"STARStreak is the leading VSHORAD system in the world today, enabling nations to protect key assets against both emerging and established threats. We are honored to continue to serve the Royal Thai Army as a key supplier for Thailand's advanced air defence capability."
Thales has previously exported weapons to the Indonesian government. In Malaysia this year, Thales signed a contract with Global Komited, a company within The Westar Group, to supply ForceSHIELD, the Thales integrated Advanced Air Defence system.
The purchase of ForceSHIELD will enable the Malaysian Armed Forces to replace and enhance the previously comisssioned Thales STARBurst missile system, which has been in service since the mid 1990s. 
(DailyNews)



orang biasa said:


>



looking at this pic, make me laugh when ever i remembered some Vietnamese said their country still hold an edge against Thailand in land battle situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Thai arm force is R&Ding on new type of Artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> *Thailand to Replace Coastal Guns with Long-Range Missiles*
> 
> 07 Desember 2015
> 
> 
> 
> In Juni 2011, Coastal Defense Battalion 12 of the RTN conducts exercise to fire eight 155mm Chinese artillery shells on an arced trajectory, aiming and tracking the projectiles with a Raytheon Pathfinder MK targeting system and Thales Group BOR A-550 portable radar system. (photo : Pattaya Mail)
> The Royal Thai Navy's (RTN's) Coastal Defence Command is replacing a number of the service's coastal guns with long-range missiles and is currently reviewing several options.
> According to a senior RTN official who was speaking at the Coastal Surveillance conference held on 1-2 December in Kuala Lumpur, the replacements are being sought in light of advances in naval weapons technology that put a number of important infrastructures on Thailand's eastern seaboard at risk.
> "As a result, the RTN intends to replace our coastal guns [with] long-range missiles that have better range and [are] more accurate", said Captain Panuwat Samakgarn, Deputy Director of the RTN's Combatant Capability Planning and Development Division.
> (Jane's)
> 
> *New STARStreak Missiles Delivery to RTA from 2017*
> 
> 24 November 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARStreak missile has been operated by RTA (photos : TAF)
> Thales will start delivering the additional STARStreak missiles and Lightweight Multiple Launcher (LML) to the Royal Thai Army (RTA) from 2017.
> Thales signed a multi-million pound contract with Thailand-based DataGate in September to supply the STARStreak air defence missile system. The contract follows on from Thailand's initial purchase of STARStreak in 2012.
> "STARStreak High Velocity Missile (HVM) is designed to provide close air defence against conventional air threats such as fixed wing fighters and late unmasking helicopter targets. It is capable of being launched from lightweight land. sea and air platforms, from either automatic fire control systems such as RAPIDRanger or the STARStreak LML. STARStreak can therefore be deployed quickly into operations and is easy to integrate into a force structure" Dawn Ross, Communication Manager, Advanced Weapon Systems at Thales told Daily News.
> 
> 
> 
> "The system plays a key part in the air to protecting the Kingdom of Thailand," Ross added.
> All the missiles ordered in 2012 were delivered to the RTA this year, Ross added.
> "STARStreak is the leading VSHORAD system in the world today, enabling nations to protect key assets against both emerging and established threats. We are honored to continue to serve the Royal Thai Army as a key supplier for Thailand's advanced air defence capability."
> Thales has previously exported weapons to the Indonesian government. In Malaysia this year, Thales signed a contract with Global Komited, a company within The Westar Group, to supply ForceSHIELD, the Thales integrated Advanced Air Defence system.
> The purchase of ForceSHIELD will enable the Malaysian Armed Forces to replace and enhance the previously comisssioned Thales STARBurst missile system, which has been in service since the mid 1990s.
> (DailyNews)
> 
> 
> 
> looking at this pic, make me laugh when ever i remembered some Vietnamese said their country still hold an edge against Thailand in land battle situation


I wonder about your deep hate on Vietnam. You don't need to drag my country here and there. True, we had historical conflicts with the kingdom of Siam, but that's history. That's something you as outsider never understand. Today our relationship to the Siamese is better than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Thai produced armored car.
Firstwin





Thai R&D finished an Armored Vehicle 2









My favorite Ceasar artillery. Well Proven in combat. 
They are said to be a cooker of ceasar salad.


----------



## orang biasa




----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa




----------



## orang biasa




----------



## orang biasa

''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

orang biasa said:


>





Beautiful shot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Thales Revealed Configuration of the RTN's New OPV and Proposed Pattani-class Upgraded Plan*

13 November 2015




Krabi class OPV (photo : TAF)
Thales reveals configuration of the RTN's new OPV and proposed Pattani-class upgraded plan.
Royal Thai Navy is on the preparation process of building its new OPV, the second of the Krabi class, and they still choosing Thales Nederland as lead system and combat system integrator. The second ship will have a higher capability. Thales also proposed the upgrade plan for the Pattani-class that, if implemented, will bring the capability to the standard of what it is on Krabi class.
TACTICOS still a combat suite for the yet-to-be name OPV. 4 MOC Mk.3 console station will be installed along with two large collaboration wall displaying the situation picture. The air-surface surveillance radar will be the rotating 2D dual C/X-band TWT Variant radar along with rotating 2D X-band FMCW LPI solid-state Scout surface-helicopter control radar. Mk X(A) TSB2525 and STIR 1.2 EO Mk 2 is the main fire control. R-ESM capability rely on Vigile Mk 2. L3 Wescam MX-10MS optronic surveillance system and Terma SKWS C-Guard, X-Band and S-Band Sperry Marine VisionMaster radar, Furuno ARPA radar will also be installed.



The ADS-B and AIS are also believed to be install on board.
Main gun will be Oto Melara 76/62 compact stealth shield and two MSI-DSL/ATK 30 mm DS30MR Mk.44. There are also an preparation for the anti-ship missile to be installed. RTN is looking at the RGM-84D Harpoon, but if there is any export ban RTN will shift to C-802A instead. But ThaiArmedForce.com believe that the Harpoon deal, if it is exist, will go through consider United States just approve the additional sale of RIM-162B ESSM to the RTN. The two Terma DL-12T will make this ship the first RTN ship that capable of avoiding the anti-ship attack.

Thales also providing the FICS integrated communication system and FOCON IP phone. Network centric mission will go through Thales Link Y Mk.2 that enable the ship to share information with allied force. Thales also integrating the Link RTN developed by Avia Satcom/Rohde & Schwarz. SATCOM will be using Cobham Sailor and underwater communication will be using Ocean Technology Systems Aquacom to communicate with diver. The LRAD also be installed for law enforcement mission.
Imtech Marine UniMACS 3000 series integrated bridge system will handle all bridge word. TACAN will be also installed. ThaiArmedForce.com's opinion is this is the indication that the new OPV will have an on-board 7 tons helicopter.



Pattani class (photo : Verasak Pratakvirya)
For improving ship HTMS Pattani and Narathiwat Thales selected plan, as well as boat OPV new vessels to a similar device in the most include changing the system at the Battle of COSYS 100 of Rheinmetall is TACTICOS. radar ground water - air from RAN-30X / I of Selex as the Variant and Scout IFF system from Selex Communications is TSB2525 and radar and optical call Knicks fire control from TMX / EO of Rheinmetall's STIR 1.2 EO Mk 2. They are equipped with R-ESM Vigile Mk 2 system Op call Knicks surveillance MX-10MS Fire Control Systems decoy SKWS C-Guard and datalink Link Y Mk 2 more for existing. Thales is connected the system TACTICOS newly installed includes surveillance radar, ground water Pilot Mk 2 (2D X-band FMCW LPI solid-state) Saab's navigation radar - controlled helicopter NSC-25 SeaScout of Raytheon Anschutz (S-band and X-band), each one set and two sets of IBS including the ICS and Raytheon Anschutz. However, the plan does not identify the datalink Link RTN and the M-VSAT SATCOM installed already on board this series.
The Thales system will connect only with naval artillery weapons 76/62 Compact 1 to be replaced with TACTICOS only without including the machine guns GI-2, 20 mm/93 caliber instead of just one second podium of Denel Land Systems as a gun after firing only on a manual (the man shot in the turret) and no mention of Harpoon missiles plans though HTMS Pattani and Narathiwat have been designed to be mounted weapon from start to build the vessel.

(TAF)


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Army Buys 120mm Automatic Mortar Launcher*


09 Januari 2016





RTA's 4x4 tactical vehicle fitted with mortar launcher (photo : Sompong Nondhasa)
Royal Thai Army has made progress on some military equipment procurement.
Weapon Production Center Defence Industry and Energy Center announced the purchase of equipment, installation and technology transfer for project development of wheeled mounted 120 mm automatic mortar launcher amount 570.22 million baht from the Israeli company Elbit Systems Land and C4I.




BTR-3M2 fitted with mortar launcher (photo : operationnels)
Elbit Systems have Soltam SPEAR system is a 120mm automatic mortar launcher mounted on 4x4 truck. Understand that this project development wheeled mounted 120 mm automatic mortar laucher system with Elbit Systems is with the system above, it seems to be a system that is mounted on 4x4 truck with the payload 1/4 tonnes or such as US 1 1/4 tonnes HMMWV.





BTR-3M2 fitted with mortar launcher (photo : operationnels)
In the case of fire support, Infantry Regiment troop was likely to use 120mm. In the RTA, the armored vehicles fitted with a 81mm mortar launcher is BTR-3M1 and armored vehicles with a 120mm is BTR-3M2. 

Guards Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade, 2nd Infantry Guards likely to be the first regular army supplied with wheeled armored vehicle fitted with mortar launcher.




Elbit Systems Soltam SPEAR (photo : Elbit)
But it is not certain that the 120 mm automatic mortar laucher with technology transfer from Elbit Systems will be provided to any unit.

However, it can be seen that in the past Elbit Systems has collaborated with many such projects including truck mounted self propelled howitzer ATGM 155mm being conducted.

AAG_th บันทึกประจำวัน: สรุปความคืบหน้าโครงการจัดหาอาวุธยุทโธปกรณ์ของกองทัพไทยในปี ๒๕๕๘

*Thailand conducts H225M CSAR trials*



BANGKOK, -- ‘This was the first time the H225M joined an official exercise after all four of them were delivered into RTAF service last August. Since then, pilots and aircrews have been training continuously,’ an air force training officer told Shephard.
CSAR unit 203 Squadron, Wing 2, conducted the demonstration alongside UH-1Hs at the RTAF weapons range in Chaibadal, Lopburi Province. The Hueys performed a gunship role, escorting H225Ms into a ‘combat zone’ to rescue a downed pilot.
‘The EC725 is the best and the most advanced SAR/CSAR helicopter in the air force. Apart from its major SAR/CSAR roles, it’s also capable of other roles such as troop transportation, medical evacuation and other missions required by the RTAF,’ the spokesman added.
The next major outing for the H225M is a national military and civilian exercise to train in maritime SAR operations, and which will include the Royal Thai Navy, in February.
The H225M, which is larger than most medium transport helicopters, has a wide cabin suitable for SAR/CSAR missions. It can carry 28 troops or 11 stretchers.
A second Thai order for two additional H225Ms was lodged in 2014, and these units will be delivered to the RTAF this year.
The air force plans to buy 16 SAR helicopters to replace 17 ageing UH-1Hs that are 40 years old on average. All new helicopters will serve in 203 Squadron, Wing 2, which is based in Lopburi.



The Royal Thai Air Force (RTAF) received a batch of four Airbus Helicopters H225M (EC725) Super Cougar helicopters last year, the type conducted its first combat search and rescue (CSAR) demonstration on 22 December.

Thailand conducts H225M CSAR trials - ASEAN Military Defense Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Rheinmetall will supply the Royal Thai Army with four latest-generation Skyguard systems
*
For the first time ever, the Royal Thai Army has awarded Rheinmetall a major contract for air defence technology. The multi-million euro order encompasses four latest-generation *Skyguard systems.*

*

*

*Oerlikon Skyguard III Air Defense System*

In all, the Group’s Swiss subsidiary Rheinmetall Air Defence will be supplying Thailand with four *Oerlikon Skyguard 3 fire control systems* and eight 35mm Oerlikon GDF007 Twin Guns. The order also includes Rheinmetall’s tried-and-tested and unique Ahead airburst ammunition and additional services.
For Rheinmetall Air Defence, the Royal Thai Army is another new customer in Asia who introduces a 35mm air defence system. Rheinmetall thus attaches great commercial importance to this recently awarded contract.

In the domain of cannon-based air defence technology, Rheinmetall is the global leader and the sole single-source supplier of battle management systems, fire control systems, automatic cannon, integrated missile launchers and Ahead ammunition.

One of the company’s core competencies is the development and manufacture of advanced air defence systems as well as simulators and training systems.

The Skyguard 3 features two high-performance 35mm anti-aircraft cannon GDF 007 for short-range engagements and two guided missile launchers, giving the system greater reach.

Rheinmetall will supply the Royal Thai Army with four latest-generation Skyguard systems 31101162 | January 2016 Global Defense Security news industry | Defense Security global news industry army 2016 | Archive News year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Royal Thai Army exercise
credit:Karoon Sriwan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

Please add name/description with pictures.


----------



## LowPost

Good job to anyone contributing to the thread. By the way, how about making it sticky?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Good thread.

@Hu Songshan please make this thread a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Royal Thai Army rehearsal before Royal Thai Armed Forces day
credit:กองพันทหารปืนใหญ่ต่อสู้อากาศยานที่ 5






















after have news thai choose new tanks T-90 or mbt-3000 ukraine, hustle built oplot-m tanks sent to thailand
credit:Работа по контракту на танки БМ "Оплот-Т" для Таиланда "идет в штатном режиме": stailker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*RTA Unveils the DTI-1G MLRS*

20 Januari 2016




DTI-1G guided MLRS (photos : DTI) 
Royal Thai Army put its new DTI-1G guided MLRS and ATMOS 2000 self-propelled artillery system during the Royal Thai Armed Force Day ceremony.





DTI-1G is the guided version and has a firing range of 150 km developed by Defense Technology Institute or DTI. DTI also producing the DTI-2 for use with Chinese-made SR4.




Also on the display is ATMOS 2000 in which RTA ordered 18 systems.




DTI-2 is a 122 mm MLRS. Ground rocket launcher and warheads are DTI's own copyright to make the Army can produce missile in the country.

กองทัพบกเปิดตัว DTI-1G และ ATMOS 2000/RTA Unveils the DTI-1G & ATMOS 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Keel Laying of RTN's Medium Tugboat*

22 Januari 2016




Keel laying ceremony of RTN's medium tugboat (photo : RTN)
On January 19, 2016 at 10.45 am conducted keel laying ceremony of medium tugboat for Royal Thai Navy at the Italthai Marine Limited shipyard company, Ban Muang district, Samut Prakan province. 
The implementation of this project is to provide tug boats to replace old vessels and a tugboat medium in sufficient numbers. Including compliance with the various support vessels. 
The National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) has approved the budget for the fiscal year financial commitment to the Navy supply ship towing medium-sized projects by binding fiscal year 2015 - 2016. The National Legislative Assembly (NLA) has also passed a bill (Act) fiscal year 2015 budget, which has included a supply medium tug.

*Features of the medium tugboat *
According to the Navy determined, a boat designed by Robert Allan Ltd., Naval Architects and Marine Engineering Canada, who designed the world-renowned ship propulsion.
A boat is a boat RAmparts 3200CL standard, RAmparts 3200 Series of Robert Allan has been widely popular, has been built by various shipyards worldwide and is recognized as the owner of the vessel more than 100 units.
A boat RAmparts 3200 of Robert Allan Ltd. is geared to meet the needs of the Navy. The hull is made of steel coordinated by welding The thickness of the steel sheet designed to be thicker than the minimum requirement of ship classification societies. And ship design services to docks ship - assist tug towing of the pull and the pressure vessel head is.
The winch and towing winch rope store, the system is powered Azimuth Stem Drive (ASD) or Z - drive two-blade propeller. Powered by a diesel engine and install a sprinkler system outside the ship.
*Boats performance *
The ship has enough power to make the boat is pulling at least 53 metric tons and turn the rotation (360 degrees) can take up to 60 seconds.



*General Characteristics
The size of the boat*
-The length along the ship only 32.00 meters
- Width 12.40 m
- The maximum water depth of 4.59 m
- The perpendicular distance from the bow to the saloon 9.10 m
*Capacity (freight rates)*
- Fuel 149.2 cubic meters
- 49.00 cubic meters of fresh water
- ship ballast water tank 56.00 cubic meters
- Tanks 5.90 cubic meters of waste
- Keep the fuel tank contamination 5.90 cubic meters
- chemical tank foam, 6.90 cubic meters
- tanks for chemical, oil, 6.90 cubic meters
*Speed of boat*
The maximum speed on the water fully liable to drive more than 12 knots, the engine power does not exceed 100 percent of MCR (Maximum Continuous Rating)
*Operating range*
Operating distance of not less than 2500 nautical miles at a speed of 8 knots that secrete fully liable (Full Load Displacement) using fuel oil. Up to 95 percent of capacity fuel tank.
*Military ship*
Batman 3 Mr.
Mr. warrant officer 3
Mr. Sergeant number 6
Soldiers of the 4th
Official ship a total of 16 officers.
Currently, the data showed a medium tug boat fleet of Thailand in two types : Rin class and Sarn class. Rin class contain HTMS Rin 853 and HTMS Nests 854 made in Singapore, active since March 5, 1981. Sarn class contain HTMS Sarn 855 and HTMS Rhino 856 made in Thailand, active since 22 September 1994 and 20 November 1994. It can be seen Rin class is older than Sarn class, so the need to build new vessels into service to replace it.

AAG_th บันทึกประจำวัน: กองทัพเรือไทยทำพิธีวางกระดูกงูเรือลากจูงขนาดกลาง

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Sawadee krab.... Sabai dee mai na krab? ani put thai nik noi na krab.... 

ini thread thai kok orang indo semua yang updating

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Army Unveils its new DTI-1G guided MLRS and ATMOS 2000 self-propelled artillery system*
Jan 20, 2016
0
947



ATMOS 2000 and DTI-1G guided MLRS (photos : DTI)
Royal Thai Army put its new DTI-1G guided MLRS and ATMOS 2000 self-propelled artillery system during the Royal Thai Armed Force Day ceremony.

DTI-1G is the guided version and has a firing range of 150 km developed by Defense Technology Institute or DTI. The DTI-1G is a 300mm MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System) which integrates advanced technology of guidance and control system to increase accuracy of the rockets.

The rockets launcher system is mounted at the rear of a 8×8 truck chassis with four tubes in two lines. The DTI-1G has a firing range from 60 to 150 km.




DTI-1G guided MLRS



DTI-1G guided MLRS
Also on the display is ATMOS 2000 in which Royal Thai Army ordered 18 systems. The ATMOS-2000 (Autonomous Truck Mounted howitzer System) is a 155 mm/52 calibre self-propelled (SP) artillery system manufactured by Soltam Systems, now part of Elbit Systems. The ATMOS is fitted with a 155 mm/52 calibre ordnance which conforms to NATO Joint Ballistic Memorandum of Understanding (JBMoU), and is mounted on a 6×6 cross-country truck chassis.




ATMOS 2000
DTI also producing the DTI-2 for use with Chinese-made SR4. DTI-2 is a 122 mm MLRS. Ground rocket launcher and warheads are DTI’s own copyright to make the Army can produce missile in the country.




DTI-2 122 mm MLRS

http://defence-blog.com/army/royal-...mos-2000-self-propelled-artillery-system.html


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Army Unveils its new DTI-1G guided MLRS and ATMOS 2000 self-propelled artillery system*
Jan 20, 2016
0
947



ATMOS 2000 and DTI-1G guided MLRS (photos : DTI)
Royal Thai Army put its new DTI-1G guided MLRS and ATMOS 2000 self-propelled artillery system during the Royal Thai Armed Force Day ceremony.

DTI-1G is the guided version and has a firing range of 150 km developed by Defense Technology Institute or DTI. The DTI-1G is a 300mm MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System) which integrates advanced technology of guidance and control system to increase accuracy of the rockets.

The rockets launcher system is mounted at the rear of a 8×8 truck chassis with four tubes in two lines. The DTI-1G has a firing range from 60 to 150 km.




DTI-1G guided MLRS



DTI-1G guided MLRS
Also on the display is ATMOS 2000 in which Royal Thai Army ordered 18 systems. The ATMOS-2000 (Autonomous Truck Mounted howitzer System) is a 155 mm/52 calibre self-propelled (SP) artillery system manufactured by Soltam Systems, now part of Elbit Systems. The ATMOS is fitted with a 155 mm/52 calibre ordnance which conforms to NATO Joint Ballistic Memorandum of Understanding (JBMoU), and is mounted on a 6×6 cross-country truck chassis.




ATMOS 2000
DTI also producing the DTI-2 for use with Chinese-made SR4. DTI-2 is a 122 mm MLRS. Ground rocket launcher and warheads are DTI’s own copyright to make the Army can produce missile in the country.




DTI-2 122 mm MLRS

http://defence-blog.com/army/royal-...mos-2000-self-propelled-artillery-system.html


----------



## CountStrike

*NEW CONTRACT FOR ROYAL THAI NAVY OFFSHORE PATROL VESSEL*
29 January 2016






We have signed a new contract with Bangkok Dock to assist in the licensed construction of a second 90 metre Offshore Patrol Vessel for the Royal Thai Navy.
Under the agreement, we will provide engineering support and advice during construction of the vessel in Thailand.

Nigel Stewart, Commercial Director, BAE Systems’ Naval Ships business, said: “We’re looking forward to building and strengthening our relationship with Thailand’s shipbuilding industry. This contract to support delivery of a second Offshore Patrol Vessel to the Royal Thai Navy is a clear endorsement of our versatile Offshore Patrol Vessel design. 

"With three of these ships already in service in Brazil and a further three Offshore Patrol Vessels under construction for the UK Royal Navy, our design continues to attract significant interest internationally."

The Offshore Patrol Vessel is a highly versatile ship, making it a cost-effective solution for many navies, with options for us to construct vessels at our facilities in Glasgow, Scotland, or for international customers to build ships under licenced design agreements using their own indigenous industries.

The Royal Thai Navy accepted its first 90 metre Offshore Patrol Vessel, HTMS KRABI, from Bangkok Dock in 2013, which is a variant of the baseline BAE Systems design. HTMS KRABI has already completed around 1000 days at sea with the Royal Thai Navy. BAE Systems delivered three Offshore Patrol Vessels built in the UK to the Brazilian Navy from 2013 to 2014.

We are also constructing three Offshore Patrol Vessels for the UK Royal Navy at our facilities in Glasgow, Scotland. The ships are of the same baseline design, with modifications to meet UK Royal Navy requirements. The UK Government committed to buy two further Offshore Patrol Vessels in its recent Strategic Defence and Security Review.

The Offshore Patrol Vessel is designed for management of economic exclusion zones and the provision of effective disaster relief, with the range and capability for ocean patrol and deployment anywhere in the world. The design is based on the proven pedigree of the 80 metre River Class vessels operated by the UK Royal Navy since 2003. Good sea-keeping, speed and fuel economy have been improved further by the lengthened hull of the 90m variant, while the rugged commercial components in the ship systems are suited to high annual operating hours and rapid repair.

The design can be modified for either naval or coast guard needs, including options for a hangar, alternative combat systems, boats and internal compartments, such as additional aft accommodation. The ship’s capacity for Special Forces deployment, pollution control, operation of remotely operated underwater vehicles to provide mine countermeasures and carriage of standard containers add to the versatility of the design. The optional commonality with UK Royal Navy command systems provides significant potential for minimising future obsolescence as well as providing scope for training in the UK.
http://www.baesystems.com/en/article/new-contract-for-royal-thai-navy-offshore-patrol-vessel


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Army Interested in Mi-28 Havoc Helicopter*

02 Februari 2016




Mil Mi-28 Havoc attack aircraft (photo : Jeroen)
There are rumors that the Royal Thai Army are interested in the attack helicopter Mil Mi-28 (NATO code Havoc) from Russia to replace AH-1F Cobra stationed in the Rotary-Wing fleet 3 Army Aviation Center which operate 7 units.

For the last several years, the Army main method of sourcing new aircraft has been to order a series of helicopters in small lots. As you can see from passed procurement : armed reconnaissance helicopter AS550 C3, helicopter transport for general purpose use UH-72A, UH-60M, AW139, H145 and Mi-17V5 all of which have not exceeded 10 units per model. 
As the army most urgent need is to procure replacement helicopters for general purpose use which are nearing the end of their useful life cycle, such as UH-1H, Bell 206A and CH-47D that requires urgent consideration for replacement in the near future. As these general purpose helicopters are more necessary than attack helicopters.
Although the Army procured the first 4 AH-1F since 1991 and another lot of 4 AH-1F by EDA in 2012 which were used. Due to budgetary reasons the Army may still need to operate the AH-1F for some time to come. The new attack helicopters whether it is from the United States, Western Europe or Russia, would still need a large amount of budget.




Royal Thai Army AH-1F Cobra (photo : Mark Rourke)
Such as the AH-64A Apache attack helicopter the RTA pilots expressed their personal opinion that it is more expensive than the AH-1F, but there is not much difference in it’s combat capability. Or in the case of the AH-64E Block III Apache Guardian’s latest advanced systems such as cameras that show color images at night is very expensive. The army is unlikely to have enough funding to procure it.
As can be seen by many weapons procurement projects which has been suspended or delayed due to lack of budget. Such as the guided anti-tank missile launcher project to procure the Spike MR to replace the M47 Dragon.
But that does not mean that the Russian Mi-28 attack helicopters would be a better choice even if the price is right compared to quality and capability as the army has experienced with the Mi-17V5 of which 5 units is in operation with the General Support Aviation Division Army Aviation Center.

We must take into account that the aircraft used within the armed forces past and present such as UH-1H Huey Gunship, AH-1F Cobra and AS550 C3 use similar basic weapons system which can be shared and is NATO compatible.
This is the view that Thailand's army is not suited for combat aircraft with totally different weapons systems, this will be two camps into the army. Because of affect for overall combat readiness, as seen in many neighboring countries, ASEAN.

(AAG)

http://aagth1.blogspot.co.id/2016/02/1.html


----------



## CountStrike

*Confirmed: Thailand’s Military Wants a New Main Battle Tank*
The Royal Thai Army is setting up a procurement committee to evaluate Chinese and Russian armor.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
February 12, 2016

*35* Comments
Thailand announced this week that it is in the process of setting up a procurement committee to evaluate Chinese and Russian tank models in order to select a new main battle tank (MBT) for service in the Royal Thai Army (RTA), the _Bangkok Post_ reports.

*Earlier in the week, the Thai military had initially denied media reports that it is considering purchasing a Russian-made tank, the T-90(M)S MBT. Now, according to Thailand’s ministry of defense, the procurement committee is purportedly considering two different Chinese and Russian MBT models.*

Royal Thai Army spokesperson Colonel Winthai Suvaree emphasized that the military will make a decision based on cost-effectiveness. “The Army’s aware it’s taxpayers money,” he said. He did not go into details as to when a selection will be made, nor offer a price estimate.

Thailand’s defense minister, Prawit Wongsuwon, will visit Russia in late February and inspect a T-90(M)S model, whereas RTA chief, General Thirachai Nakwanich, visited China in late January to inspect the Chinese MBT3000 or VT-4 model. A Thai delegation visited Russian main battle tank manufacturer Uralvagonzavod in late December 2015 and expressed interest in both the T-90S and the T-14 Armata MBT.

Both the MBT3000 and T-90(M)S are based on the Soviet-era T-72 tank design and armed with a 125-mm smoothbore gun as their main weapon system. Both tanks are also capable of firing anti-tank missiles, although China’s tank maker Norinco claims that the MBT3000 has superior fire-control systems than any Russian-made tank, including the T-14 Armata. In addition, both tanks are ready for serial-production.

As I reported in early January (See: “Will Thailand Buy Russian T-90 Tanks?”):

_In 2011, Thailand placed a $240 million order for the purchase of 49 Ukrainian-made T-84 ‘Oplot-M’ MBTs plus a number of support vehicles with Ukrspetsexport, a Ukrainian state-owned defense contractor. Yet, by the end of 2015, only ten tanks had been delivered to the Royal Thai Army, causing concern over future delays among high-ranking officers in the Royal Thai Army._

_Five additional tanks are slated for delivery in early 2016, according Ukrspetsexport, although sources say that Bangkok might opt out of the contract due to the delays altogether. (Thailand was originally supposed to receive 20 T-84 tanks in 2015.)_

*The exact number of MBTs that Royal Thai Army requires is unknown, although there have been reports that Thailand plans to purchase around 200 new MBTs for its armored formations over the next couple of years.*

From 1992 to 2013, Russia’s defense industry sold 1,297 MBTs, whereas Chinese tank makers exported a total of 461 MBTs, according to data from the United Nations’ Register of Conventional Arms. Competition between the two countries for market share in the developing world will be fierce.

Confirmed: Thailand’s Military Wants a New Main Battle Tank | The Diplomat


----------



## CountStrike

*Thailand is under Discussions to Order Third Batch of Gripen*

22 Februari 2016




The total order for RTAF could eventually grow to two full squadrons of aircraft (36 aircrafts) (photo : Aereo)
*Saab's Next-Gen Gripen Fighter Jets Ready in May*
SINGAPORE — Saab’s next-generation Gripen E combat jet will be rolled out of the assembly site at Linkopping, Sweden, on May 18, the company announced during a briefing with reporters at the Singapore Airshow.
Three aircraft are planned for the test phase of the new aircraft E/F variant, which has been purchased by Swedish and Brazilian air forces.
No timing has been given for the first flight of the jet, which incorporates a raft of improvements over the earlier C/D version, most notably the addition of an active electronically scanned radar.
*Slovakia, Czech, Hungarian, Croatia and Bulgaria*
During the briefing, Saab officials confirmed that they expect to add Slovakia to the list of Gripen export fighter customers at some stage after the general election timed for next month.
The Slovakians are currently in negotiation with Saab to acquire 8 new C/D variant aircraft, said Richard Smith, the head of Gripen sales, on Feb 18.
“Negotations are ongoing as they head into an election and most likely the contract will be signed after the election is over ,” said Smith.
The Gripen sales boss said the deal would be a purchase and not a lease.
The Czech and Hungarian air forces already operate the C/D version under lease arrangements. Saab also listed Croatia and Bulgaria as other potential customers for the fighter.
Saab will continue to produce and develop the C/D version alongside the new E/F variant into the future.
*Brazil, Colombia and Thailand*
Smith said he believes Saab will secure around 300 Gripen sales over the coming years. A number of those could involve additional orders from existing customers.
The 36 Gripen E’s ordered by Brazil are just an initial order, the executive believes. An assembly line is being established in Brazil to build 15 of the aircraft.
Smith said a second country in Latin America was in dialogue with them to acquire the Gripen but he declined to name the air force in question.
One possibility is Colombia; it has a requirement and a budget to acquire a combat jet.
Discussions are under way with Thailand to acquire further C/D aircraft to add to the 12 they have already purchased in two batches of six.
A company officials said he was convinced there would be a third batch and the total order could eventually grow to two full squadrons of aircraft, a total of 36 machines.
(DefenseNews)
DEFENSE STUDIES: Thailand is under Discussions to Order Third Batch of Gripen


----------



## MarveL

*Exercise Kocha Singa 2016.*

Earlier today, our Chief of Army, BG Melvyn Ong and Royal Thai Army (RTA) Commander-in-Chief General, Teerachai Nakwanich co-officiated the closing ceremony of Exercise Kocha Singa 2016.

Our Chief shared, "Today, as we see the end of the exercise, again, it is a testimony of the good friendship and partnership between the Royal Thai Army and the Singapore Army. To that, I am very grateful for the hospitality, training, and support they have given to our troops."

The 18th series of the bilateral exercise, held in Thailand from 15 to 26 Feb, saw the participation of over 800 soldiers from the 40th Battalion, Singapore Armoured Regiment and Headquarters 8th Singapore Armoured Brigade, as well as the Royal Thai Army's (RTA) 1st Infantry Battalion, 14th Infantry Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*G Airshow 2016: Saab พูดคุยกับทอ.ไทยถึงความเป็นไปได้ในการขาย Gripen เพิ่มเติม | Saab in Talk with RTAF over the possible Further Gripen Sale* 

 

 


Written by Administrator 
Wednesday, 24 February 2016 00:10





*24/02/2559 00.45 น. ThaiArmedForce.com -* Saab กำลังพูดคุยกับกองทัพอากาศไทยในการขาย Gripen เพิ่มเติม



Saab แถลงข่าวในงาน Singapore Airshow เกี่ยวกับความคืบหน้าของโครงการ Gripen ทั้งความคืบหน้าในการพัฒนา Gripen E และ ความเป็นไปได้ของการขาย Gripen เพิ่มเติม

Richard Smith หัวหน้าฝ่ายขาย Gripen ของ Saab แถลงในงานว่ากำลังเจรจากับกองทัพอากาศไทยในการขาย Gripen เพิ่มเติมให้กับกองทัพอากาศไทย

"เรายังคงอยู่ในช่วงการพูดคุยกับกองทัพอากาศไทยที่มีความต้องการ Gripen เพิ่มเติม แต่ยังไม่มีการลงนามในสัญญาใด ๆ "

กองทัพอากาศไทยจัดหา Gripen ภายใต้โครงการ Peace Suvarnabhumi Phase I และ II จำนวน 2 ล็อต ในแต่ละล็อตมีจำนวน 6 ลำ ซึ่งในช่วง 5 ปีที่ผ่านมา ThaiArmedForce.com ได้รับข้อมูลว่ากองทัพอากาศไทยได้พูดคุยกับ Saab หลายครั้งถึงการจัดหา Gripen ใน Phase III เพื่อทำให้จำนวนอากาศยานครบ 18 ลำตามอัตราของฝูงบืน โดยกองทัพอากาศมีความต้องการ Gripen C เพิ่มเติมอีกจำนวน 6 ลำ

นอกจากนั้น กองทัพอากาศไทยยังเตรียมการที่จะปลดประจำการ F-16ADF ซึ่งเป็นเครื่องบินขับไล่ที่ผ่านการใช้งานมานานแล้ว โดยยังมีความต้องการจำนวน 18 ลำ และอาจเปิดการแข่งขันการจัดหาเครื่องบินขับไล่แบบใหม่ในอีกราว 5 ปีนับจากนี้ ทำให้มีความเป็นไปได้ที่กองทัพอากาศจะเลือก Gripen E/F เพิ่มเติม

Saab ยังเปิดตัว GlobalEye ซึ่งเป็นการติดตั้งเรดาร์ Erieye ER บนอากาศยานแบบ Global 6000 ของ Bombardier และประกาศจัดหาระบบพิสูจน์ฝ่าย M428 ที่ทำงานใน Mode 5 IFF จาก Finmeccanica ซึ่งอาจจะถูกติดตั้งบนเครื่องบินขับไล่ของกองทัพอากาศไทยในอนาคต



Saab is in talk with RTAF over the phase III of Gripen procurement program.

Speaking at Singapore Airshow 2016, Richard Smith, head of Gripen sale program, reveal that the Swedish company is in talk with RTAF over the further sale of Gripen.

Source earlier confirmed to ThaiArmedForce.com RTAF show interest in six Gripen C to complete the Peace Naresuan program as well as a possible Gripen E/F buy to replace the aging F-16ADF.
SG Airshow 2016: Saab พูดคุยกับทอ.ไทยถึงความเป็นไปได้ในการขาย Gripen เพิ่มเติม | Saab in Talk with RTAF over the possible Further Gripen Sale


----------



## CountStrike

*Navy to build B5.5bn missile-equipped patrol vessel*

29 Feb 2016 at 17:09 3,047 viewedWASSANA NANUAM






The offshore patrol vessel HTMS Krabi is commissioned at Sattahip base in Chon Buri province in 2013. The navy is building another vessel of this kind, but it will be equipped with Harpoon anti-ship missiles, at a cost of 5.5 billion baht. (Photo by Patipat Janthong)

The navy will build its second offshore patrol vessel, this one to be armed with guided missiles, at an estimated cost of 5.5 billion baht in three years.

Vice Adm Jumpol Lumpiganon, deputy chief-of-staff and spokesman for the Royal Thai Navy, said on Monday the first OPV the navy built was HTMS Krabi.

The second offshore patrol vessel would be developed from the design of the first OPV, which was based on a design by BAE Systems Ships Co of England, he said.

The navy had signed a contract to buy the vessel's design and materials from Bangkok Dock Co, a state enterprise under the Defence Ministry. The Mahidol Naval Dockyard of the Naval Dockyard Department would build the vessel and the Naval Ordnance Department will be responsible for its weapons systems.

The navy had developed its vessel building capability from building its own coastal patrol craft to building the first OPV, Vice Adm Jumpol said. HTMS Krabi was officially delivered in 2013.

Of the 5.5-billion-baht budgeted cost of the second OPV, 2.8 billion baht was for the vessel design, materials, tests, training, technology transfer, insurance and transport, and 2.7 billion baht for operating systems, weapons and project management.

The second OPV would cost more than the first, which came in at 2.93 billion baht, because in addition to main and secondary guns, it would also be equipped with a Harpoon anti-ship missile system, Vice Adm Jumpol said.
Navy to build B5.5bn missile-equipped patrol vessel | Bangkok Post: news


----------



## CountStrike

*Marson Receiving Order for Five M21 Boats*

04 Maret 2016




Marsun M21 patrol boats has length 21,4 meters (photo : TAF, Marsun)

RTN to sign order with Marsun for another 5 M21 patrol boats.
Pathavin Jongvisan, manager at Marsun Shipbuilding Co., Ltd. speak to ThaiArmedForce.com at Ship Tech 3 that his company will sign the contract with RTN for another 5 M21 Patrol Boats.




Up the number of M21 order to 14 boats and totally number of Marsun-build patrol boat for RTN will be 15.
M21 has a displacement of 43 tons and equipped with 1 x 20 mm machine gun and 1 x .50 inch machine gun with 81 mm mortar.
(TAF)


----------



## CountStrike

*Tanks, Choppers Discussed During Thai Def Min's Moscow Visit*

03 Maret 2016




Royal Thai Army interested in Russia's T-90 MBT (photo : ArmyTV)
Thailand is expected to procure more armaments from Russia majorly tanks and Mi-17 Choppers.
Thailand also wants to buy more Mi-17 helicopters in addition to the existing four aircraft bought previously to replace UH-1H helicopters, Bangkokpost news daily reported Monday.
Thailand is expected to hold talks regarding the purchase following Deputy Prime Minister and Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwon’s scheduled visit to Moscow, the news daily quoted an unnamed army source as saying.
"Although Gen Prawit did not make any deal on military armaments during his visit, the two counties have reached an agreement on military technical and technological cooperation which could lead to Thailand buying more weapons from Russia, particularly tanks," the source said.
The Royal Thai Army has set up a committee to consider buying tanks from Russia, China and Ukraine, the source said.
On Russia's proposal to set up an arms production plant in Thailand, Gen Prawit said the issue needs further discussion and he believes Thailand would benefit in terms of military technology from the proposal.
Gen Prawit said no talks were directly held about buying armaments from Russia.
(DefenseWorld)
DEFENSE STUDIES: Tanks, Choppers Discussed During Thai Def Min's Moscow Visit


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Navy Wants to Buy 24 DCNS Torpedo Decoy*

07 Maret 2016




DCNS CANTO-V anti torpedo decoy (photos : DCNS, Terma) 

Refer to SupplyOnline, Royal Thai Navy to order DCNS CANTO-V anti-torpedo decoy system to be used on decoy Terma 130 mm Soft Kill Weapon System (SKWS) or a trade name Terma's C-Guard Soft-Kill Weapon System.




Terma's C-Guard decoy system used launcher with 130mm NATO standard size. 6 tubes per one shot system, with both facing the same fire hoses and fire hoses turned alternately. The Navy ordered 24 shots equal to 4 system (4 x 6 = 24) in the match's 6.56 million baht.
DCNS CANTO-V anti-torpedo decoy system is the next step in a new generation of decoy for RTN's fleet. We will also see DCNS CANTO-V anti-torpedo decoy aboard of the new frigate built by South Korea.




CANTO-V Torpedo Countermeasures for Surface Vessels, has been specially developed to counter the latest generation torpedoes. New torpedoes can reach speeds of over 50 knots with a range of more than 50 km. They can classify countermeasures and carry out multi tracking. These features coupled with fiber optic wire guidance, make all protection systems ineffective.
CANTO-V system is integrated with the combat system. Once an attacking torpedo is detected its defined when and where to deploy the countermeasure and calculates the most appropriate evasive manouvre depending on the tactical situation.




Salvoes CANTO countermeasue are deployed. CANTO is a wideband acoustic transmitter. It saturates the torpedo's processing capacity by creating a large number of regularly regenerated, false acoustic targets. 
This dilution and confussion effect is the only efficient means for countering new generation heavyweight torpedoes. The acoustic cloud created by the CANTO countermeasures disturbs the torpedo in few seconds. The torpedo attacks false targets until its end of life. At the same time, the evasive maouvre allows the ship to leave the area in complete safety.
(Defense Studies)


----------



## CountStrike

Credit: Thanasak Saisood


----------



## CountStrike

*Thai PM Prayuth seeks major gains from Russia visit in May*
Leave a reply
*According to RBTH*



Posted March 4, 2016 Gleb Fedorov, RBTH






*Thailand’s much-awaited decision over the purchase of Russian T-90 tanks will be only made in May, when Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha meets Vladimir Putin in St. Petersburg.*

Despite the media hype, a potential sale of tanks may not be the most important Russia-Thailand bilateral development in the run-up to the 120th anniversary of diplomatic relations, which will be celebrated in 2017.

Judging by the secrecy surrounding the recent Moscow visit of Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan and Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak, it is fair to assume that Russia and Thailand will sign a number of major agreements during Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha’s visit to St. Petersburg in May.

A source familiar with the situation told RBTH that the Thai ministers were pleased with both the results of their talks in Moscow, and to discover new opportunities for trade.

On his return to Bangkok, Somkid Jatusripitak is believed to have instructed Thai ministries to intensify the preparation of the documents and agreements for Prayuth’s visit to Russia.

Analysts interviewed by RBTH say that by reaching out to Moscow, Bangkok sends a strong signal to Washington and Beijing that it has an alternative major ally, which is ready to supply weapons. Thailand is also conveying to the U.S. and China that it is trying to diversify its economic and military relationships.

“The fact that Bangkok is open to buying T-90s, aircraft, and naval equipment from Russia means that it is committed to re-equipping its armed forces to enhance performance, rather than looking for political expediency,” Andrei Gubin, head of the Asia-Pacific Centre of the Russia’s Institute for Strategic Studies, told RBTH.

Several analysts, including Artyom Lukin from the Oriental Institute at the Far Eastern Federal University in Vladivostok, believe that the development of relations with Moscow could be part of Bangkok’s “big political game.” He adds, “If the political relationship with the United States improves, then Thailand may grow cold to Russia.”

*Tanks, amphibious aircraft and intelligence exchange*
During an interview with RBTH in late February in Moscow, Thai Defense Minister Prawit Wongsawan confirmed that Bangkok is interested in expanding cooperation with Russia in the field of security, the fight against terrorism and international crime, as well as in the exchange of intelligence.

He added that the countries would cooperate in military logistics, conduct joint exercises and hold regular exchanges of military personnel.

Prawit said Thailand would buy some Russian dual-purpose equipment, but would not disclose any further details.

He reiterated that Bangkok is interested in Be-200 amphibious aircraft, which, in addition to extinguishing fires, may patrol the coastline, as well as certain “equipment for the fight against terrorism.”

He also shied away from answering a question on whether Thailand was going to replace its Ukrainian-made Oplot tanks with the Russian T-90s or would choose Chinese tanks instead. A Thai government source told RBTH that this information is available to a limited number of people.

An indirect confirmation of serious interest in the T-90 can be seen in the fact that other members of the Thai delegation paid a visit to a tank factory in Nizhny Tagil. Bangkok-based daily The Nation reported about the visit to the factory.

Despite the fact that the head of the General Staff of Thailand, Gen Theerachai Nakwanich,traveled to China in late January to inspect the MBT3000 and VT4 tanks and was satisfied enough to recommend their purchase, Vasily Kashin, a China expert from the Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies, believes Russia is in the running. “Russian tanks are now cheaper and better than the Chinese,” he says.

However, Kashin cautions that the deal depends on many factors, including the conditions offered by Moscow.

*Somkid meets captains of Russian industry*
According to the RBTH’s Thai government source, top executives of a number of major Russian companies attended the February talks with Somkid Jatusripitak. The deputy prime minister promised them assistance in entering the Thai market.

One of these companies was the Vladivostok-based Fesco Transport Group, the oldest logistics company in the Russian Far East, founded during the reign of Alexander II in 1880.

Magnit, which owns the largest network of grocery stores in Russia, was involved in negotiations with the delegation for the supply of Thai agricultural products.

The Thai delegation was also introduced to Group-IB, ranked by the Business Insider magazine among world’s seven most influential companies in the field of cyber-security.

Somkid is believed to have especially appreciated his interaction with Sistema, which owns the largest mobile phone operator in Russia, MTS.

The outcome of these delegation-level talks will be much clearer when Prayuth Chan-ocha meets Vladimir Putin in St. Petersburg in May.

_*@rbth.com*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Ukraine delivered the next batch of the BTR-3E1 Armoured Personnel Carriers for Royal Thai Army*
Defense Alert  1 day ago Royal Thai Army, ukraine




Ukraine delivered the next batch of the BTR-3E1 Armoured Personnel Carriers for Royal Thai Army, reported military-informant.com.
The production of Ukrainian BTR-3E1 Armoured Personnel Carriers has proceeded according to plans, and now the next vehicles are ready for delivery to Thailand. On February 22, 2016 at the Kyiv Armored Plant carried out the transfer of armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 foreign customers according to the intergovernmental contract between Ukraine and the Kingdom of Thailand.
The BTR-3E1, having been developed at Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau and being produced at Kyiv Armored Plant.
Reminding that the contracts in 2007 and 2011 to be delivered to Thailand total 233 BTR-3E1 and machines based on them, of which in 2010-2013 were shipped, according to different sources, from 142 to 153 units.

Defense News


----------



## zheng2

there are just 2 countries have an army that can hit even america hard in the ASAN.
the thailand and Indonesia.


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Navy Receives Two New H145M Military Helicopters*

27 April 2016




Royal Thai Navy H145M (previously known as the EC645) (photo : Airbus Helicopters)
The Royal Thai Navy receives two new H145M (previously known as the EC645) military helicopters.
The Royal Thai Navy signed for five H145Ms to be deployed on transport duties and other missions, with deliveries scheduled to begin in 2016. Its purchase represents the first export order of this militarized version of the EC145 T2, which is the newest and most powerful model in Airbus Helicopters’ proven EC145 light twin-engine helicopter family.
The H145M is equipped with a modern digital glass cockpit, night vision goggle compatability, and Airbus Helicopters’ advanced Helionix® avionics suite with a 4-axis digital autopilot.




Enhancements include an upgraded transmission system and incorporation of Airbus Helicopters’ signature Fenestron® shrouded tail rotor for improved anti-torque control.
For armed operations, the rotorcraft carries a mission computer, two rigid multi-purpose armament pylons that are easily removable, an infrared/TV electro-optical system, and a laser range-finder/designator/pointer. With its open system architecture, this innovative weapon system contributes to full situational awareness for the crew.
(DefenceBlog)


----------



## Bennedict

Tanks of Royal Thai Army 



credit to original uploader

M60A1/A3 Patton (53 M60A1 + 125 A3)










T-84 Oplot M (49 ordered, 10 arrived)









M41 Walker Bulldog (200 units)


----------



## CountStrike

*Oplot Tank of Thailand are Having Problems with Batteries*
Maki Catama 5:58:00 PM 




BANGKOK, -- A source in the Thai army said the publication " Kanwa the Asian Defence " that tests Ukrainian tank "Hold" in Thailand during the rainy season showed limited life battery that needs to be changed frequently.
The article « China, Ukraine Competing fiercely for Pakistani market The MBT » notes that according to the Thai people, the Ukrainian side is trying to provide a high level of service. Ukrainian experts in the field of tank told the newspaper that because of the difference in climate battery "Hold" experienced increased workload and very quickly covered with condensation, and this was causing problems.
At the same time the very battery replacement is carried out very quickly. According to the publication, the battery is done in Lugansk (probably talking about CJSC "Lugansk battery"), but the company itself has been damaged in the fighting.




The Royal Thai Army T-84 Oplot-M main battle tank. The RTA ordered for 49 T-84s Oplot-M to replace its fleet of aging M41A3 Walker Bulldog light tanks.
http://goo.gl/RDgqk3
‪#‎AseanMilitaryDefenseReview‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Sukhoi Super Jet 100 for Royal Thai Air force. 3 of such aircrafts on order.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* RTA Signed for VT-4 MBT *




Chinese VT-4 Main Battle Tank (photo : fyjs)

Source in RTA told TAF that the Royal Thai Army signed the contract last month with the undisclosed number of tank and contract value. But the aim is to field a battalion of VT-4.

Eelier, RTA ordered the 50 T-84 Oplot-M from Ukraine to meet the requirement of 200 new main battle tank. But the unrest in Ukraine delayed the delivery.

*If RTA satisfied with the Chinese tank, the source said, they will order for to meet all unfilled requirement of 150 tanks.
"Even the VT-4 will be manufacture in China but the contract require technology transfer to Thailand.* Defense Technology Institute will be one of the technology receiver"

Delivery is expected in 2 years.

(TAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:21stcenturyasianarmsrace.com
*Thailand Is Buying The Newest Chinese Tank
*


> Thailand remains committed to piecemeal modernization for its armed forces. Since relations with long-standing ally the US are fraying because of the ruling junta's grip on power, the Royal Thai Army's procurement arm has turned to China.
> Thailand has been receiving and importing Chinese-made armaments since the late 1970s. The partnership then was meant to contain a unified Vietnam that had just conquered Cambodia.
> The token acquisitions of Chinese small arms, APCs, and munitions didn't really transform Thai military doctrine since the US was a more consistent supplier for over 30 years. But in 2011 the Royal Thai Army turned to Ukraine for upgrading its armored fleet.
> This included local production of BTR-3E1 APCs and a follow-on order for T-84 Oplot-M tanks. The Oplot-M is a heavily upgraded T-80UD MBT and its manufacturer claims it's superior to Russia's own T-90S.
> The Oplot-M comes with extensive Ukrainian-made ERA on its front hull and turret. Its side skirts are reinforced. It comes with an active protection system (APS) for deflecting incoming missiles, a digital fire control system, and a remote control machine gun. The Oplot-M runs on a 1,200 horsepower diesel engine and manages a top speed of 70 kilometers-per-hour, which is standard for third-generation MBTs.
> But six years after Thailand ordered 49 Oplot-M's to begin replacing its motley collection of tanks the contract got scrapped.
> In late 2015 news reports began to trickle about the Royal Thai Army's search for a third-generation MBT. It was believed the Russian T-90S was favored and in December 2015 the Royal Thai Army launched a committee to oversee the MBT sale with a budget of $225 million.
> On May 13 2016 a Thai blog run by a military enthusiast broke the news the Norinco MBT 3000, also known as the VT4/VT-4, was the army's preferred future tank. Exactly how many or when the tanks are delivered remained unknown.
> Days later the story was confirmed by IHS Janes via its sources in Thailand and the news has since spread across different outlets. According to IHS Janes a small batch of 28 tanks were ordered with deliveries scheduled from 2016 to 2018. Forthcoming orders could reach 150 units. The estimated total number suggests the VT4 is the Thai army's replacement for its aging M60A3 tanks.
> The Thai army is no stranger to Chinese tanks and used to be an operator of the Type 59 until there were retired and disposed of in 2010.
> The VT4 is Norinco's premier tank for export and is incompatible with the PLA's Type 99A and Type 96 MBTs. The VT4 appears to be an improvement of the MBT 2000 that is already used by Pakistan (manufactured under license) and Bangladesh.
> Judging by its appearance the 52 ton VT4 offers superb armor protection on its hull and turret. Its raised engine compartment appears designed to carry either a 1,300 or 1,500 horsepower diesel power plant. Its main armament is a Chinese variant of the Russian 2A46M gun-missile system.....................Read more


----------



## CountStrike

*Russia to Deliver First Two SSJ-100 Aircraft for RTAF*

20 Mei 2016



The project of organizing Russian aircraft supplies is a promising one, Russian Minister of Industry Denis Manturov said (photo : Mikhail Polyakov)

ST. PETERSBURG/TASS/. Russia will deliver two Sukhoi SuperJet 100 (SSJ-100) aircraft for Thai Air Force in 2016, Minister of Industry Denis Manturov said on Wednesday.
"As far as this delivery [two aircraft - TASS] is concerned, this is a contract with Thai Air Force," the Minister said.
The project of organizing Russian aircraft supplies is a promising one, Manturov said. "We consider important to involve not merely stakeholders but a broader range of companies in it - leasing companies, banking and financial institutions," he added.
(Tass)


----------



## CountStrike

*MAN to Provide Engines for Second Thai OPV*

30 Mei 2016




HTMS Krabi class OPV (photo : meretmarine)
*MAN 28/33D STC Engine Adds Thai Reference*
The Royal Thai Navy will build a new offshore patrol vessel (OPV) that will be powered by 2 × MAN 16V28/33D STC engines. The 90-m newbuilding will be constructed at Mahidol Adulyadej naval dockyard in Sattahip. The vessel is an improved River-class design.
Locally called OPV No. 2, the order follows that of OPV No. 1, the ‘HTMS Krabi’ that was ordered in 2009, a similar vessel that featured 2 × 16V28/33D engines.




MAN V28/33D STC engine, 20-cylinder (photo : MAN)
Olivier Condemine, Senior Sales Manager – Naval & Governmental – MAN Diesel & Turbo said: “Sequential turbocharging improves the already proven performance and fuel-efficiency of the 28/33D engine, especially at intermediate and low-load operations – known as silent running – which is very important for this kind of vessel.”
*MAN 28/33D STC range*
The range offers 12-, 16-, and 20-cylinder configurations covering power requirements from 5,000 up to 10,000 kW per unit.
(MAN)

*USN, Royal Thai Navy conduct "most complex" anti-submarine exercise to date*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
26 May 2016






The Royal Thai Navy's sole aircraft carrier HMTS Chakri Naruebet, seen here alongside in Sattahip naval base in 2013, is participating in Exercise 'Guardian Sea' with the US Navy from 23 to 27 May. Source: US Navy
*Key Points*

Navies of Thailand and the United States are conducting anti-submarine exercises in the Andaman Sea
Drills are being conducted against the backdrop of submarine proliferation in the Southeast Asian region
The USN Navy (USN) and the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) are carrying out a series of drills that includes the "most complex" anti-submarine warfare (ASW) exercise conducted between the two services to date.

The drills, which are being conducted as part of the annual bilateral naval exercise known as 'Guardian Sea', are being held in the Andaman Sea from 23 to 27 May. The exercise in 2016 involves a USN Los Angeles-class attack submarine, a P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol craft and the RTN's sole aircraft carrier, the 182 m HTMS_Chakri Naruebet_ .

Also participating from the USN is the Arleigh Burke-class destroyer USS _Stethem_ , the RTN's two Chinese-made Naresuan-class frigates, HTMS _Naresuan_ and HTMS_Taksin_ , and an unspecified number of S-70B naval helicopters, according to information provided to _IHS Jane's_ on 25 May.

"Guardian Sea provides our navies the opportunity and challenge of detecting and tracking submarines, and to practice procedures related to anti-submarine warfare," said Capt H. B. Le, commodore of the USN's destroyer, _Squadron Seven_ , in a statement on the bilateral drills.

"This year's exercise will be the most complex to date and we look forward to working alongside the Royal Thai Navy ashore and at sea to improve our skills and enhance our interoperability," he added.

Exercise 'Guardian Sea' in 2016 will also feature a shore phase with seminars and exchanges between subject-matter experts from both navies.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(289 of 339 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Thailand to buy Three Chinese-built Submarines*







*Thai Deputy Premier Prawit Wongsuwan confirmed on Friday that Thailand will buy three Chinese-built submarines for a combined price of one billion U.S. dollars.*

The Thai navy's proposal to procure the three Yuan-class S26T subs from China has been put on hold since last year by the deputy premier who is concurrently defense minister.






Now that Gen Prawit has given his nod, the navy will use its fiscal 2017 budget amounting to some 333 million U.S. dollars to buy the first Chinese sub next year with the two others to follow over the next few years.

The deputy premier said the navy will only pay for the Chinese subs on instalment basis which will span a ten-year's time from next year.

The Yuan-class S26T sub is a derivative, export version of the Yuan-class 039A sub deployed by the Chinese navy* and is fitted with an air-independent propulsion as an auxiliary system to a regular diesel-electric power






http://www.china.org.cn/world/2016-07/01/content_38793717.htm*

Congratulations for Thailand Navy .
This would Increase Much of their Capability across South East Asia Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

Looks good...................


----------



## CountStrike

*Thailand's First M58 Patrol Boat Undergoes Final Fit-out Ahead of Delivery*

12 Juli 2016





Laemsing undergoing installation of its main naval gun in July 2016. (photo : Royal Thai Navy)

Thailand's first M58 patrol boat is currently undergoing its final fit-out ahead of its scheduled delivery to the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) for the latter part of the year, a Marsun official told IHS Jane's on 12 July.

The vessel, Laemsing (561), is currently being targeted for delivery in September 2016. Work to install the platform's 76/62 mm Oto Melara main gun started on the week of 5 July and tests are currently being run to ensure its integration with the ship's systems, said the company.

Laemsing was launched in August 2015 at the RTN-owned Thonburi Naval Dockyard in Bangkok. It is the largest ever platform to be built by Thai shipbuilder Marsun for the RTN.






The vessel features a length of 58 m, a beam of 9.3 m, a draught of 2.5 m, and a full-load displacement of 520 tonnes. Powered by three Caterpillar 3516C diesel engines, the platform has a top speed in excess of 24 kt.

Besides its main gun, other weapons on the platform include a stern-facing 30 mm cannon and two 12.7 mm machine guns.

Once in service, the M58 platform will likely be deployed for fisheries resources surveillance, search-and-rescue operations, and maritime patrol duties, said the company.

(Jane's)


----------



## yugocrosrb95

http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrain...-oplot-t-tanks-to-thailand-in-march-2017.html


----------



## CountStrike

*Royal Thai Air Force Takes Delivery of Sukhoi Business Jet*

16 Juli 2016





RTAF Superjet will be configured in 3 classes, 4 seats for VIP, 8 seats for business, and 50 seats for economy. The aircarft will be deployed in 603 sqn. (photos : TAF)

Sukhoi Civil Aircraft (SCAC) held a roll-out ceremony of two Sukhoi Business Jet (SBJ) aircraft built for Royal Thai Air Force (RTAF). The aircraft will be providing VIP transportation services for Thai top officials and government leaders as well as to the High Command of Thailand. The two SBJs are the company’s first business jets acquired by an overseas customer.





Air Chief Marshal Treetod Sonjance, Commander-in-Chief of The Royal Thai Air Force, Ilya Tarasenko, President of SCAC, Nazario Cauceglia, CEO of SuperJet International and Marc Sorel, CEO and Chairman of PowerJet, took part in the official ceremony celebrating the aircraft roll-out and acquisition.


The version of the SBJ designed for RTAF has three sections differing in comfort level: a 4-seat VIP area, a 6-seat business class area, and a passenger compartment for 50 people. The aircraft ensure maximum passenger comfort, including communication and Inflight-Entertainment systems.





The SBJ’s flight range is over 4500 km. The aircraft, including the interior, were assembled in Russia. In-service maintenance support for the RTAF jets will be provided in Thailand. The aircraft are delivered to RTAF as part of the bidding and procurement process for which SCAC was awarded a contract in 2014.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/07/royal-thai-air-force-takes-delivery-of.html


----------



## CountStrike

*C-295W RTA Arrived at Don Muang Airport*

04 Agustus 2016





First C-295W of the Royal Thai Army (all photos : AAG)

On August 1, 2016 first C-295W of the Army arrived in Thailand at Don Muang airport (code registration system during delivery EC-003).

Thailand Army provided medium transport twin-engine C-295W Number 1 (reported to the limit. 1,250 million baht) from Airbus Defence and Space company.






The aircraft built by the factory Airbus aircraft at the airport, San Pablo City, Seville, Spain (EADS CASA) which to take delivery of the B.l. 295 C-295W aircraft.

The official ceremony for active duty will be held soon. He is expected to enter service in fleet aviation squadron in the Army's Department of Transportation. 

(AAG)


----------



## CountStrike

*Thailand Confirms Receipt of New Chinese RA3 Anti-Artillery Radar*

10 Agustus 2016





RA3 artillery radar (photo : Thailand Artillery Regiment Marine Corps)

The Thailand Ministry of Defence has confirmed that it is receiving new RA3 Artillery Locating and Fire Correction Radar, developed by China North Industries Corporation (officially abbreviated as Norinco).

The new RA3 anti-artillery radar by Norinco was spotted during official visit at Artillery Brigade Camp in Mueang Lopburi District. 

The Norinco RA3 Radar is a Chinese active electronically scanned array counter-battery radar designed to locate hostile artillery, rocket and ground-to-ground missile launchers immediately after firing, and to support friendly artillery by guiding counter-battery fire.





The basic version been mounted on a Dongfang EQ2102 truck (photo : Norinco)

RA3 radar can also be applied in adjusting firing of friendly weapons or rockets. With a slight modification to software parameters, the radar can also be used to detect and track low flying targets such as light aircraft, helicopters and RPVs.

In addition, it is equipped with an optical infrared system and sound measuring systems that enable Chinese troops to discover an enemy’s stealth attack.

RA3 systems have been mounted on a Volvo FM 400 chassis.

(DefenceBlog)

*Israel's Elbit Systems to Upgrade M60A3 Tank of Thailand Army*

10 Agustus 2016





RTA operates ex-US Army 53 M60A1 RISE and 125 M60A3 TTS. (photos : Elbit Systems)

The report has been published on the May that Thai Army has upgrade M60A3 Tank action by R. Elliot (presumably with Israel Military Industries, or IMI, with Elbit Systems) at least one vehicle, the latest video images in the above from Elbit Land Systems and C4I cooperation with Thailand to continue to improve the Army's M60A3 tank Battalion, 17th cavalry Guards cavalry Brigade 2.






The upgrade scoupe consisted of artillery tank that will continue to be based on a 105mm tank cannon M68 (L7), the Israel patent domestic production and install a camera aimed and fire control system within the new implementation, testing the movement of the vehicle and fired day and night during the last month of July. 






The results of the testing goes well, the main tanks M60A3 Improved higher accuracy in shooting, but this is no more details of the project. However, will improve Tank M60A3 the test evaluates the least 5 units (one platoon) or not , or to upgrade all of the M60A3 tanks (5th Cavalry Battalion and 17th Guards Cavalry Brigade) and M60A1 (20th Tank Battalion Cavalry Guards) to complete or not, there is no information.

(AAG)


----------



## CountStrike

*The Guardian, Aerial Firefighting System, Successfully Completes Testing with Royal Thai Air Force*

13 Agustus 2016





Two Guardians being deployed out of a C-130H using CDS drop techniques. (photo : PRN)

FRESNO, Calif., /PRNewswire/ -- Following Caylym's successful adoption as the Containerized Aerial Fire Fighting System (CAFFS) of choice at the Romanian C-27J user's conference in May was the invitation from the Royal Thailand Air Force (RTAF) to demonstrate the Guardian's capabilities.

Like the U.S., many countries are searching for alternatives to respond to the increasing threat and destruction of wildfires. Billions of dollars are spent each year on prevention, fighting, restoring and dealing with secondary consequences of wildfires. The world is looking for solutions.

Attacking wildfires from the air has continued to gain momentum as the tactics and challenges of fighting wildfires present new opportunities for innovation. One such innovation has been developed by Caylym, a Fresno-based, service disabled, veteran owned, small business. The Guardian containerized aerial firefighting system (CAFFS) has been sought out by both local and international governments to help meet the need of equipping agencies with enough aerial delivery capability to gain an upper-hand when fighting this perennial menace.

Caylym was invited by the RTAF to demonstrate the Guardian's capabilities. After a morning of briefings, the crews headed out to the flight-line where the Guardians were assembled and rigged in just over 2 minutes. After watching the demonstration, the Thai crew were anxious to assemble and rig a unit. With some simple coaching, the Thai crew was able to prepare a Guardian in just over five minutes for its maiden drop in Asia. The crew expressed appreciation for the Guardian's ease of assembly, simple design, and intuitive rigging. The Guardians were then filled and loaded into the RTAF's Hercules C-130H.





Guardians being loaded onto a C-130 (photo : PRN)

After two sorties and four successful drops the RTAF was satisfied and convinced that this is the capability they need to maximize their resources to battle wildfires. Each Guardian performed exactly as anticipated by opening behind and below the aircraft and creating an overlapping cloudburst that fell and soaked the target area. Cleanup was simple as each unit and its components remained tethered and fell predictably into the target area. One senior Thai Official commented, "The Guardian will help our Air Force to save people and homes in my country."

Several observations made by the host country included how gently and orderly each of the empty boxes landed in the target area. It was noted that the design of the drogue-chute-like box cap ensures the boxes descend softly. The ease and speed of taking each box from its shipping configuration to fully prepared was unexpected. Most importantly each Guardian opened consistently and drenched the target areas. James Tadlock, Director of Operations, summed the experience up by sharing an official's comment, "We look forward to having this capability in our country."

The Guardian has been dropped from the C-27J Spartan (1,584 gal), the C-130 Hercules (4224 gal or with the new Capewell buffer stop (5,280 gal), and the C-123 Provider. The Guardian has passed, without restriction, the U.S. military's tests and has been approved for DoD testing operations.

(PRN)


----------



## alaungphaya

This is the crown prince and future monarch and head of the Thai armed forces, Prince Vajiralongkorn:












Rumour is that he's not quite right in the head because he's suffering from syphilis.


----------



## CountStrike

*RTAF Debuts Upgraded F-16A/Bs at Multilateral Air Combat Exercise*

16 Agustus 2016





The Royal Thai Air Force is showcasing four of its upgraded F-16 multirole combat aircraft during Exercise 'Pitch Black' 2016 in Darwin, Australia. Seen here is one of three F-16A platforms armed with the IRIS-T air-to-air missile. (photo : Jane's)

The Royal Thai Air Force (RTAF) has deployed four of its upgraded Lockheed Martin F-16 multirole combat aircraft at Exercise 'Pitch Black' 2016, a multilateral air combat exercise being hosted by the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) in Darwin, northern Australia, from 29 July to 19 August.

IHS Jane's has learnt from a Thai military official that this is the inaugural deployment of four F-16A/B Block 15 multirole combat aircraft that have benefited from the service's ongoing F-16 mid-life upgrade (MLU) programme. The RTAF detachment participating in 'Pitch Black' 2016 comprises one F-16B twin-seat F-16B and three single-seat F-16A platforms.

"The basic performance of the aircraft remains unchanged because they retain the same airframes and engines," Group Captain Chanon Mungthanya, commander of the RTAF detachment participating in the exercise, told IHS Jane's . "However, the aircraft have improved avionics that speeds up our sensor to shooter cycle."

The RTAF's F-16A/B detachment has also revealed a new Diehl BGT Defence IRIS-T (Infrared Imaging System-Tail control) air-to-air guided missile capability for the first time, with the aircraft photographed by IHS Jane's armed with IRIS-T missiles mounted on their wingtip rails.

The 90 kg missile, which features an advanced imaging infrared (IIR) seeker and specially designed thrust-vectoring controls, is stated to be capable of intercepting targets out to a range of 25 km at a maximum speed of Mach 3.

Chanon declined to go into the specifics of the new capability, only to say that IRIS-T was integrated into the RTAF's F-16s "not too long ago". Thailand earlier selected the missile in 2010 to equip the service's new fleet of Saab JAS-39 Gripen C/D combat aircraft.

In September 2010, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) announced that Thailand had requested a Mid-Life Upgrade (MLU) package worth USD700 million to extend the life of 18 ageing F-16A/B Block 15 aircraft, which includes the installation of the Northrop Grumman AN/APG-68(V)-9 radar, BAE Systems AN/APX-113 combined interrogator and transponder system, Terma AN/ALQ-213 electronic warfare management system, ViaSat MIDS-LVT Link 16 tactical airborne terminal, a countermeasures dispensing system, as well as the provision of spare parts, tools, and support equipment.

(Jane's)


----------



## CountStrike

*First two Russian-built Superjets arrive 


1 Sep 2016 

*











Please credit and share this article with others using this link:http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/security/1075312/first-two-russian-built-superjets-arrive.


----------



## Aung Zaya

RTA troops 




























Source : ASEAN military defence


----------



## CountStrike

*2017 Budget Approved for Chinese Submarine Buy*

14 September 2016





S-26T submarine (photo : TAF)

The National Legislative Assembly approved the draft of the 2017 budget. This included the budget for S-26T submarine procurement from China. Royal Thai Navy will sign the contract for the first ship with the Chinese side soon.

Payment for the two other submarines to follow over the next few years.

The Yuan-class S26T sub is a derivative, export version of the Yuan-class 039A sub deployed by the Chinese navy and is fitted with an air-independent propulsion as an auxiliary system to a regular diesel-electric power.

(TAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Russian Helicopters will Supply Spare Parts to the Indonesian and Thai Air Forces*

10 September 2016





At the Army 2016 forum, Russian Helicopters signed supply contracts for aviation inventory for helicopters that are in service for the Indonesian Air Force and the Royal Thai Armed Forces. Also, at the expo, the top managers of Russian Helicopters met with representatives of the Myanmar military agencies. (photo : UPI)

The contract signed with the Indonesian authorities is to supply rotor blade sets for the Mi-35P helicopters that are in service in the Indonesian Air Force. Under the contract, the Russian holding is to deliver the goods in Q2 2017.

Under the contract signed with the Thai client, Russian Helicopters will supply aviation inventory for the Mi-17V-5 helicopters operated by the Royal Thai Armed Forces, including lifting rotor and antitorque rotor sets.





Mi-17V5 of the TNI AD (photo : Okezone)

“Presently, the Southeast Asian market is a priority for our holding,” said Igor Chechikov, Deputy Chief Executive Officer for After Sales Service Igor Chechikov, “as demand for Russian helicopters is stable in this region. Signing contracts is an important step towards the further strengthening of our cooperation. We are ready to supply spare parts to ensure the proper operation of the Russian-made helicopters throughout their lifecycle.”

At Army 2016 expo, Russian Helicopters top managers also met with the Ministry of Defense delegation as well as representatives of the Myanmar military agencies. The forum guests were also given a presentation and received technical and commercial offers on the repair and maintenance of Mi-24P helicopters.

According to its press release, Russian Helicopters presently carries out repairs of four Mi-24P transport and military helicopters operated by the Myanmar Air Force under contracts signed in 2015. Once the work is successfully completed, the parties may sign further contracts.

(Rostec)


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Thailand makes progress on bid to build Ukrainian BTR-3E1 APCs*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
20 September 2016




Ukraine and Thailand are moving ahead with plans to collaborate on the BTR-3E1. Source: Ukrspecexport
Ukraine and Thailand are moving head with plans to collaborate on the 8x8 BTR-3E1 armoured personnel carrier (APC), _IHS Jane's_ understands.

Senior Thai defence officials recently visited the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine (NSDCU) for talks on the collaborative programme, which is aimed at supporting Thailand's production of the vehicles.

Sources in Bangkok have also confirmed that Thailand intends to build the vehicles to meet the requirements of the Royal Thai Army (RTA) and to support regional exports. A local facility in Thailand would also support the BTR-3E1s already in operation by the RTA. The RTA ordered in 2008 and 2011 more than 220 BTR-3E1s, which are being manufactured by the Kharkov Morozov Machine Design Bureau.

The NSDCU, an advisory body under the President of Ukraine, said in a press release published on 16 September that its deputy secretary Oleg Hladkovskyy met with a delegation led by Thailand's deputy defence minister General Udomdej Sitabutr to discuss expanding military-technical collaboration between the two countries.

The NSDCU said that this will be partly focused on technology transfers to support the Ukraine's continuing deliveries of BM Oplot main battle tanks (MBTs) that the RTA ordered in 2011 for USD240 million. Another area of priority, said the NSDCU, is to co-operate on Thailand's planned production of BTR-3E1s, which will also require transfers of technologies and know-how.

"In the context of co-operation the Ukrainian side confirmed its readiness to support the development of Thailand's production of armoured vehicles, including the BTR-3E1 with the transfer of technologies," said the press release.

_IHS Jane's_ understands from industry sources that the proposed plan to build the BTR-3E1 in Thailand has several phases and would involve the RTA's production units.

The first phase would feature the assembly of the BTR-3E1 from kits supplied by Ukraine. This would be followed by the RTA's manufacture of components and subassemblies, leading to full production of the vehicle.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*


----------



## CountStrike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1118344151536811


----------



## CountStrike

*Ukraine intends to transfer technology of BTR to Thailand*
Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
Sep 20, 2016
1268



BTR-3K of Thai Army
Ukraine intends to cooperate with Thailand in the field of armored vehicles and to transfer technology BTR-3E1, reported defense-studies.blogspot.com.

The report said that the Deputy Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleg Gladkovsky met with an official delegation of Thailand’s Ministry of Defence, headed by Deputy Minister of General Udomdeem Sitabutrom.

“In the context of the cooperation development prospects of the Ukrainian side confirmed its readiness to cooperate in the development of Thailand’s production of armored vehicles, including armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1, with the transfer of technologies”, – said in a statement.

Gladkovsky focused on the implementation of the Ukrainian side the existing agreement for the supply of main battle tanks “Hold” and focused on the introduction of a package of measures to improve the quality and improvement of equipment and machinery, manufactured Ukrainian defense enterprises.

Thai party representatives expressed their interest in continuing cooperation and noted that they consider Ukraine as a reliable long-term partner with significant potential in the defense industrial sector.


----------



## CountStrike

*RTAF Unveil the Sniper Pod on F-16BM*

03 Oktober 2016





The first image of the RTAF F-16BM with the Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod (photo : TAF)

RTAF ordered the Sniper ATP pod last year to be equipped with F-16AM/BM of 403 sqn which undergone the eMLU upgrade and to replace the Altis II and Rubis pod.

The first photo of RTAF F-16 with Sniper ATP was photographed today in the rehersal of the new RTAF CnC handover ceremony in Bangkok today.





Sniper ATP (photo : Lockheed Martin)

Sniper ATP is an electro-optical targeting system in a single, lightweight pod that is compatible with the latest precision-guided weapons for detecting, identifying and engaging multiple moving and fixed targets in air-to-air and air-to-ground engagements. In addition to fulfilling strike mission requirements, Sniper is changing the way armed forces operate in theater to meet the challenges of nontraditional intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (NTISR).

With capabilities including long-range target detection and identification and continuous stabilized surveillance, Sniper enables aircrews to find and destroy targets outside of jet noise ranges. Sniper's two-way video datalink for communicating with forward-deployed forces, superior imagery, and weaponquality coordinates allow pilots to make rapid targeting decisions.

(TAF)


----------



## MarveL

Our deepest condolence to the people of Thailand Kingdom on the passing of their beloved King, HM King Bhumibol Adulyadej, today.

*HM the King passes away*​
*



*
_His Majesty King Bhumibol Adulyadej passed away at Siriraj Hospital at 3.52pm on Thursday, the Royal Household Bureau announced._

His Majesty passed away peacefully at Chalermphrakiet Building of Siriraj Hospital in Bangkok it was announced in a national broadcast.

All royal family members were in attendance at the time.

His Majesty was 88 and would have turned 89 on Dec 5 this year.

The ninth King of the Chakri Dynasty ascended to the throne on June 9, 1946 and was the world's longest-reigning monarch. People across the country celebrated the 70th year of his accession to the throne this year.

Well-wishers in pink and yellow had been flocking to the hospital to pray for him since the RHB announced on Sunday night that the King's condition was "unstable".

The bureau said in another statement on Monday that His Majesty's general condition was still not stabilised and royal doctors were giving him medication.

An even larger crowd began gathering at Siriraj Hospital on Tuesday, and rapidly grew over the next two days.

The crowd gave alms to monks and prayed continuously for the King's good health. Government offices throughout the nation opened their doors for similar activities on Thursday, and people in all provinces began streaming in to pray and sign their names and best wishes for His Majesty's recovery.

http://m.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1109581/hm-the-king-passes-away





The National Legislative Assembly has dropped its normal schedule and will convene a special meeting at the parliament at 9pm on Thursday, citing special circumstances.





The government has set a mourning period of one year for the passing of His Majesty King Bhumibol Adulyadej.





The crowd grows outside Siriraj Hospital in Bangkok on Thursday morning, with alms and prayers for the recovery of His Majesty the King. (Photo by Chanat Katanyu)





Loyal subjects of His Majesty the King waiting at Siriraj Hospital break down in tears after the announcement that he passed away on Oct 12, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_*The Last Farewell*_





_The Last Farewell Mourners lining the streets to bid farewell to His Majesty, whose body was transported in the motorcade from Siriraj Hospital to Grand Palace.





Mourners wait at Sanam Luang to view the motorcade transporting His Majesty's body. (Photo by Apichit Jinakul)


*Japanese emperor begins three days of mourning for King
*_




_Japanese Emperor Akihito and Empress Michiko are seen with His Majesty the King and Royal Family members during a five-day-visit to Thailand in 1991.
_
TOKYO: Emperor Akihito and Empress Michiko on Friday began a three-day mourning period for His Majesty King Bhumibol, the Imperial Household Agency announced.


The emperor sent Grand Chamberlain Chikao Kawai to the Royal Thai Embassy in Tokyo on Friday to express their condolences, the agency said.

The imperial couple heard of the king's passing on Thursday night after returning to the Imperial Palace from a concert they had attended with Belgian King Philippe and Queen Mathilde.

The emperor and empress had a longtime friendship with the Thai Royal Family during His Majesty's reign, according to the agency.

The King visited Japan in 1963 and met with Emperor Hirohito, posthumously called Emperor Showa, and the following year the Japanese imperial couple visited Thailand as crown prince and crown princess on behalf of the emperor. They travelled to a rural village by the car with His Majesty at the wheel.

After Emperor Akihito's enthronement, he and Empress Michiko made their first overseas trip to Thailand in September 1991. They also attended the ceremony in Bangkok to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the His Majesty's accession to the throne in 2006.

http://m.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1110717/japanese-emperor-in-mourning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Thais living in the United States lay flowers in King Bhumibol Adulyadej of Thailand Square in Cambridge, Massachusetts, where the late monarch was born on Dec 5, 1927 while his father, Prince Mahidol, was a student at Harvard Medical School. (Bamka Boyd Facebook)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*NBTC gets tough on insult sites*





_The NBTC has opened a centre to monitor inappropriate content broadcast on radio and television as well as social media networks. (Photo via NBTC handout)_

The national telecom regulator on Monday sent an urgent letter to each of the local operating units of Facebook, YouTube, Line and Twitter asking the world's popular sites* to block websites insulting the monarchy.*

"We need serious cooperation from Facebook and YouTube to immediately block the existing 120 webpages that we found posting inappropriate content on the famous social network and the video-sharing sites," said Takorn Tantasith, secretary-general of National Broadcasting and Telecommunications Commission (NBTC).

"We also need strong cooperation from Line and Twitter to block the usernames that we discovered were posting comments about the monarchy on the instant communication app and online social networking service," he said.

The NBTC has previously asked the social media networking giants for cooperation in the past few years, but they ignored the regulator's requests saying their web servers are not located in Thailand.

Mr Takorn said the move by the NBTC does not violate the fundamental right of people to express their point of view or state their opinions openly.

But posting comments that insult the monarchy violates Thai laws because they propagate false information with bad intention, seriously damaging the prestige of His Majesty the King.

Mr Takorn said the NBTC will send the list of 120 webpages or URLs to Facebook and YouTube service providers in Thailand by Wednesday for blocking.

People who discover inappropriate content can contact the Ministry of Digital Economy and Society's 1212 call centre, the NBTC's 1200 call centre, or email the NBTC at web_report@nbtc.go.th.

The NBTC on Monday officially opened a centre for monitoring content broadcast on radio and television as well as social media networks.

Located at the NBTC's headquarters, there are 10 staff working at the centre around-the-clock service, divided into three eight-hour shifts.

http://m.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1112901/nbtc-gets-tough-on-insult-sites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

*Thaicom's subsidiary conducts a new satellite project to serve business partner in broadband and mobility services for Asia Pacific*

Nonthaburi, Thailand, 21 October 2016 – Thaicom Public Company Limited announced that its subsidiary, International Satellite Company Limited (ISC) has* entered into a satellite procurement contract with China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC*), China’s leader in satellite construction and commercial launch services.

The Company has been entrusted to conduct a new satellite project for a business partner. The satellite will be operated under license and orbital slot of the partner. The partner will provide the Company with advanced service fees which will serve as the source of funding for the construction of the satellite, and this project is expected to contribute to increased revenue for the Company.

*The satellite project is valued at approximately 208 million USD*, or 7,280 million baht (based on
the Bank of Thailand’s average exchange rate for October 2016 of 35 baht to 1 USD). The satellite
is designed to carry 37 GHz of Ka-band capacity, equivalent to 53 Gbps. With a 15-year lifetime
and a service footprint covering China Mainland, Hong Kong, Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, Malaysia,
Singapore, the Philippines, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, and Thailand, the satellite will strengthen
broadband and mobility services in the Asia Pacific region. *The satellite is expected to be completed
around the end of the year 2019.

http://sitwebsites.blob.core.windows.net/thaicom-news/20161021-thcom-news1-en.pdf*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aung Zaya

*DTI installing DTI-2 on Type-85 122mm MLRS systems – Thailand*
Leave a reply





DTI modified Type-85 APC and install its DTI-2 MLRS.

Royal Thai Army has 6 Type-YW306s with 130 mm MLRS in service but the system need to be phased out soon.






In this year of the artillery live firing demonstration, RTA unveils the modified Type-85 APC with DTI-2 launcher installed. This allow the system to fire the DTI-2 rocket with a range of 40 km and improve commonality with its 4 SR4s MLRS system.

No information on how many system will be modified.






_*SR4s MLRS system.*_

*Source: T H A I A R M E D F O R C E . C O M*


----------



## Hindustani78

5:01 Nov. 11, 2016
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-sells-its-oplot-tanks-to-thailand-804044.html





Oplot main battle tank
http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-sells-its-oplot-tanks-to-thailand-804044.html

Oplot tanks are difficult to produce, but Ukraine's weaponry is quite competitive. 

The "Ukroboronprom" defence industry concern sends a new layout of its Oplot tanks to Thailand, the venture's representative told UNIAN agency. 

The corresponding contract on the distribution of 49 Ukrainian tanks was signed in 2011, with the amount of USD 250 million involved. This is the fourth layout of 5 armoured combats machines to Thailand since 2011. 
The contract will be fulfilled by 2017, when the last layout of tanks is planned to be transported to Thailand.

T-84U "Oplot" is the Ukrainian main battle tank first designed and produced in 1999 in Kharkov.


----------



## cirr

*Thailand orders Chinese SAM*

13th December 2016 - 19:58by Sompong Nondhasa in Bangkok 






The Royal Thai Air Force (RTAF) bought a battery of KS-1C medium-range surface-to-air missiles from the China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation (CPMIEC), with delivery expected in December. 

This is the RTAF’s first medium-range SAM system, and it will defend the most important air base in southern Thailand – that ...

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/thailand-orders-chinese-sam/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

thailand has grown its economy over little span of time....


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/395774.html

11.01.2017

Malyshev Plant (Kharkiv) continues implementing a contract to supply Oplot combat tanks to Thailand in line with the approved schedule. The plant is preparing for the transfer of a new batch of the tanks, the press service of the plant told Interfax-Ukraine on Tuesday.

"Today we have not received any official information from the Thai customer that the contract is terminated or the conditions of the contract are revised. The contract is being implemented in line with the approved schedule. Soon the customer would accept the new batch of tanks. It is planned to complete the contract in full amount this year," the press service said, commenting on foreign media reports that Thailand decided not to buy Ukrainian Oplot tanks in favor of China's VT-4 tanks over the internal situation in Ukraine.

The press service said that the media campaign about the alleged problems with supplies of Ukrainian Oplot tanks to Thailand is not the first: similar reports were seen last year.

Recently Thailand's Bangkok Post reported with the reference to Commander-In-Chief of Thailand Armed Forces General Chalermchai Sittisat that Bangkok and Beijing are discussing expansion of defense cooperation. Among promising directions is purchase of armored vehicles from China to replace U.S. M-41 tanks bought in the United States in 1957. Thailand has signed a contract to buy 28 Chinese VT-4 tanks and seeks to boost the supplies in 2017. Gen Chalermchai said that after problems with the delivery of 49 Oplot tanks ordered from Ukraine, the army committee which decides on military hardware procurements has opted to cut the number of tanks to be bought from Ukraine. The problem facing the Ukrainian supplier was due mainly to Ukraine's internal situation, he said.

However, the Ukrainian tank maker should be able to deliver all 49 tanks to the Thai army by October, 2017, according to Gen Chalermchai.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Thailand seeks to develop military production facilities with China*

By Thanarith Satrusayang | BANGKOK

Thailand and China are in talks about building military production facilities in Thailand, a Thai defense ministry spokesman said on Wednesday, the latest sign of warming relations between China and America's oldest ally in Asia.

Relations between Thailand and the United States cooled following a May 2014 military coup that the Thai military said was necessary to end months of unrest, including street protests that led to the ouster of an elected government.

The United States has said relations cannot return to normal until democracy is restored. The generals running Thailand have promised an election for 2017.

Since the coup, the military government has sought to counterbalance U.S. ties by developing relations with China and Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan met his Chinese counterpart, Chang Wanquan, during a visit to Beijing last week.

"The defense minister told his Chinese counterpart that we are interested in setting up facilities to repair and maintain the Chinese equipment we currently have in our arsenal," ministry spokesman Kongcheep Tantravanich told Reuters.

"We will also look to their expertise in producing small arms and other security-related equipment like drones," he said.

Thailand has also held talks with Russia about setting up similar production facilities, said Kongcheep, without giving details.

Following the 2014 coup, the U.S. froze security and defense aid to Thailand. It has also scaled back annual military exercises citing concern about Thailand's political development.

Donald Trump's election victory has also raised questions about prospects for a U.S. "pivot" toward Asia, a central policy of outgoing U.S. President Barack Obama.

"If the U.S. is unable to back up its regional role ... the regional states have no other choice but to accommodate Beijing," said Thitinan Pongsudhirak, a political science professor at Bangkok's Chulalongkorn University.

Kongcheep said military relations with the United States were expected to get back on track after Thailand's election.

"The relationship is not yet perfect," he said.

"Once Thailand returns to democracy, I expect the relationship to return to normal."

(Reporting by Thanarith Satrusayang; Editing by Amy Sawitta Lefevre, Robert Birsel)
===================================================================

*Thailand and Russia move towards joint industry programme*
Thailand and Russia are moving closer to finalising a defence industrial collaboration programme based on the Royal Thai Army's (RTA's) expected purchase of additional Mil Mi-17V-5 transport helicopters.

Defence officials from the Russian government and the Royal Thai Armed Forces met in Bangkok on 16 January to discuss defence industrial ties, with meetings led by General Surapong Suwana-adth, Thailand's Chief of Defence Forces, and Kirill Barsky, Russian ambassador to Thailand.

A statement said the talks were part of efforts by both sides to strengthen military-technical co-operation through a government-to-government accord. _IHS Jane's_ understands that once finalised, this agreement will provide Thailand with partnership status on a jointly run production and maintenance facility.

This would be positioned to support the Mi-17V-5 helicopters and potentially other Russian systems in Thailand. It is also possible that the facility would look to provide maintenance support to other Mi-17V-5 operators in Southeast Asia.

The RTA wants to procure at least 12 additional Mi-17V-5s to replace its ageing fleet of Boeing CH-47D Chinook heavy-lift platforms. The RTA has already taken delivery of five Mi-17V-5 platforms ordered in two batches in 2008 and 2014 and operated by the RTA's Bangkok-based transport unit.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the RTA submitted a proposal to procure the helicopters in 2016. However, it is not yet clear whether funding to support the procurement is immediately available. It is likely that funding for the programme will be released in stages, allowing for several batches of three or four helicopters.

http://www.janes.com/article/66994/thailand-and-russia-move-towards-joint-industry-programme


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Thailand aims to operate fleet of three submarines by 2026*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 
17 January 2017

The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) has outlined a requirement to operationalise its planned fleet of three submarines by 2026, and is currently in the process of submitting this proposal to the country's military government.

The matter was disclosed by Captain Prawoot Rodmanee, chief of the RTN's submarine squadron, during his presentation at UDT Asia 2017 in Singapore on 17 January. The captain was giving a brief on the RTN's plans for the future, including updates to the service's plans to establish a submarine fleet.

Thailand is largely believed to be acquiring the S26T (Thailand) diesel-electric submarine (SSK), a modified export version of the Yuan-class (Type 041) platform from China.

Read the full article at http://www.janes.com/article/66998/thailand-aims-to-operate-fleet-of-three-submarines-by-2026

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phuri

Combat footage from 2011 Thai-Cambodian border clash




Thai infantry at Prasart Ta Kwai





Thai artillery


I laughed everytime I hear some people saying that the Thai army can't fight and will throw down their weapons and flee the moment they face an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phuri

GHN-45A1 howitzers in Thai service















*Thailand and Russia move towards joint industry programme*





Thailand and Russia are moving closer to finalising a defence industrial collaboration programme based on the Royal Thai Army's (RTA's) expected purchase of additional Mil Mi-17V-5 transport helicopters.

Defence officials from the Russian government and the Royal Thai Armed Forces met in Bangkok on 16 January to discuss defence industrial ties, with meetings led by General Surapong Suwana-adth, Thailand's Chief of Defence Forces, and Kirill Barsky, Russian ambassador to Thailand.

A statement said the talks were part of efforts by both sides to strengthen military-technical co-operation through a government-to-government accord. _IHS Jane's_understands that once finalised, this agreement will provide Thailand with partnership status on a jointly run production and maintenance facility.

This would be positioned to support the Mi-17V-5 helicopters and potentially other Russian systems in Thailand. It is also possible that the facility would look to provide maintenance support to other Mi-17V-5 operators in Southeast Asia...

http://www.janes.com/article/66994/thailand-and-russia-move-towards-joint-industry-programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phuri

The first DW-300H Class Frigate, dubbed HTMS Ta Chin (Hull number 471) will be launched on the 23rd of January by Admiral Naj Areenich of the Royal Thai Navy at DSME shipyard, South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Phuri

The ship's in the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Phuri said:


> The ship's in the water.


nice..!!  a good ship in deed..


----------



## Phuri

Aung Zaya said:


> nice..!!  a good ship in deed..


We wished we could have Myanmar's level in shipbuilding skills. All we can built by ourselves are some small PT boats when you can build Frigates! That's why we're hiring South Korea's DSME ATP upgrade the navy's shipyard and we will try to build a DW-300H here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Phuri said:


> We wished we could have Myanmar's level in shipbuilding skills. All we can built by ourselves are some small PT boats when you can build Frigates! That's why we're hiring South Korea's DSME ATP upgrade the navy's shipyard and we will try to build a DW-300H here.


Ahh.. You are already at that place bro..  u guys will build DW-3000H soon which will be one of the best frigate in ASEAN region...  keep it on.. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phuri

Thai military parade from 1996. Wishes they'll organize another big one. Vietnam's doing it, so does Myanmar, Cambodia, Singapore and Malaysia. Why not?


----------



## Phuri

KS-1C missile in Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phuri

Details of the Thai VT-4 deal




> NORINCO VT-4 (MBT 3000) at Zhuhai Air Show 2016
> 
> According to General Chalermchai Sitthisart, Commander of Royal Thai Army in January, the project to procure VT-4 MBT from the People's Republic of China, using 2016's budget. In the first deal, Thailand ordered 28 VT-4s for 4.984 Billion baht (Approximately 142 million USD)
> 
> With 2017's annual budget, the Army will signed the 2nd deal with NORINCO for 21 more vehicle to make up a Cavalry Battalion with 49 vehicles. All within the budget of 2 billion baht (approx. 57 million USD)
> 
> As of now, Thailand had ordered 10 tanks and one ARV along with 1,000 rounds of HEAT-T
> 
> The first batch of VT-4 will be delivered to Thailand by October of 2017, all vehicles will be delivered in 3 years according to the deal between Thailand and NORINCO. The ministry of defense is interested in improving Thailand's defense industry, with China offering assistance to Thailand, include building a maintenance facility in Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

*Last week, Col. Gen. Oleg Salyukov, commander-in-chief of the Russian Army, paid a 3-day visit to Thailand. Reporting on the visit, the first of its kind in a decade, has been extremely sparse. That has left experts wondering whether Bangkok is considering the purchase of Russian T-90 tanks to replace its canceled order of Ukrainian T-84s.*

During Salyukov's trip, which started Wednesday and wrapped up on Friday, the senior officer met with high-ranking Thai Defense officials, and visited Royal Thai Army facilities, including a mechanized section and a counterterrorism training center.

Reporting on the trip has been scant, with Russian media limiting their coverage to official announcements at the start and the end of the visit. Among the few details that emerged was news that the Russian officer had been gifted a badge and beret by Thailand's special forces. Salyukov was also said to have an entry into the book of condolences over the death of King of Thailand Bhumibol Adulyadej, who passed away last fall.

The Russian Embassy in Bangkok has been similarly tightlipped, telling reporters only that "the two sides discussed the current state and prospects for military and military-technical cooperation."

Russian-Thai security and defense cooperation has been on the rise in recent years. Last spring, the two countries signed a military cooperation agreement. Russia has also committed to supply two Sukhoi Superjet 100 regional jet airliners for use by the Thai Air Force. Thai Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwon made two visits to Russia over the last year. This summer, for the first time ever, a Thai unit will participate in the 2017 International Army Games. Talks have also been about sending Thai officers to study in Russian military institutions.

But what seems to have piqued the interest of observers about the visit was what wasn't said. In his analysis on the subject, military observer Sergei Ishchenko pointed out that it was curious for the Russian commander, undoubtedly busy with the war in Syria, NATO's buildup on Russia's borders, and other important issues, to make the long trip to Southeast Asia just for a goodwill visit.

Accordingly, Ishchenko noted, "it's natural to assume that in fact, something more important may have been discussed behind closed doors…But what exactly? The only reasonable theory, in my opinion, is money – and lots of money; for something less it would not have been worth sending such a high-ranking commander to the country."

The question that follows is: money for what? What kinds of weapons does Russia have which Bangkok may be interested in?

Here, the observer recalled the story from earlier this year about the Thai Defense Ministry's decision to terminate its contract with Ukraine on the purchase of several dozen T-84 Oplot main battle tanks. 

Bangkok canceled the $240 million contract with Kiev in January following never-ending setbacks with the tanks' delivery. The Thai Defense Ministry had planned to make the T-84 the backbone of its tank forces, replacing its stock of 1950s' vintage US M-41s. Unfortunately, although the contract was signed in 2011, and had been meant to be completed by 2014, by the end of last year, Ukraine had supplied Thailand with only 20 of the promised 49 tanks.





T-84 Oplot, seen here in desert camo, being guided onto a tank transporter. File photo.

Covering the story, Thai media reported that the country now plans to buy the VT-4, a third generation Chinese MBT built by heavy machinery manufacturer Norinco. Bankok apparently already has a contract with Norinco for 28 VT-4s.

*But according to Ishchenko, Bangkok may still be considering Russian tanks as well, hence Col. Gen. Salyukov's visit. Specifically, the expert noted, Thailand would be looking at Russia's T-90, either in its T-90S or T-90MS variant. The price of 50 such tanks would amount to about $251 million. *

*Ishchenko suggested that it's the T-90s' active-combat 'testing' in Syria that turned it into an alluring prospect for Thai generals. "I'm confident that events in Syria were the turning point for the mood of the Thai military," he wrote.*


----------



## cirr

*Thailand to buy Chinese tanks*

BANGKOK (Reuters) – The Thai cabinet yesterday approved the purchase of 10 Chinese tanks worth $58 million to replace an old US model, a government spokesman said, the second of three planned purchases of 49 tanks from China.

Thailand ordered 28 tanks from China last year. “These tanks will replace the M41 tanks, which are small and old,” Sansern Kaewkamnerd told reporters.

Thailand has used the US M41 light tanks since World War II, said Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan.

Relations have been strengthening between China and the United States’ oldest ally in Southeast Asia, particularly since ties with the United States cooled after a 2014 coup.

In January, the cabinet also approved 13.5 billion baht ($380 million) to buy a submarine from China and is considering buying three more.

Elsewhere in Southeast Asia, Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has boasted of his new friendship with China as he has talked down the relationship with the United States, despite a longstanding territorial dispute with Beijing.

A US Navy aid unit has also been told to leave Cambodia, the US embassy said, in a new sign of the country loosening links with Washington as it strengthens ties with Beijing.

http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/thailand-will-buy-10-more-tanks-from-china/

*Thailand orders 8x8 VN-1 armoured personnel carriers from China*
*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

04 April 2017

The Royal Thai Army (RTA) has ordered the 8x8 VN-1 armoured personnel carrier (APC) from China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO), it has been confirmed to _Jane's_ .

The VN-1 - the export version of NORINCO's ZBD-09 APC - was selected by the RTA ahead of the BTR-4 APC produced by the Kharkov Morozov Design Bureau in Ukraine, according to industry officials.

Officials said the RTA's order will feature an initial batch of 34 VN-1s, with additional vehicles expected to be procured at a later date. The first batch of vehicles will cost about THB2 billion (USD58 million) and will include a 30 mm cannon, a 7.62 mm co-axial machine gun, and ammunition.

To read the full article, Client Login
(112 of 445 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

VT4 main battle tank . Photo by Blue Steel Books

The Royal Thai Army (RTA) has ordered the additional 10 VT4 main battle tanks from China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) worth $58 million, a government spokesman said.

That was reported by reuters.com.

The new Chinese-made VT4 main battle tanks to replace old U.S. M41 light tanks in service with the Royal Thai Army.

“These tanks will replace the M41 tanks, which are small and old,” Sansern Kaewkamnerd told reporters.

Thailand has used the U.S. M41 light tanks since World War II, said Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan.

Relations have been strengthening between China and the United States’ oldest ally in Southeast Asia, particularly since ties with the United States cooled after a 2014 coup.

According to Reuters, Thailand also ordered 28 tanks from China last year.

China also promotes VT4 main battle tanks in Middle East

The VT4 (also named MBT-3000) is an export version is a new generation of main battle tank designed and manufactured by the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO.

The main armament of the VT4 consists of 125mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. The VT4 has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. The 52-tonnes VT4 can run a maximum road speed of 70 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 500 km. The VT4 can ford a depth of 4 to 5 m with preparation and a trench of 2.7m. The tank can climb a gradient of 60% and a vertical obstacle of 1.2m maximum.

http://defence-blog.com/army/thailand-orders-additional-chinese-tanks-worth-58-million.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zarvan said:


> VT4 main battle tank . Photo by Blue Steel Books
> 
> The Royal Thai Army (RTA) has ordered the additional 10 VT4 main battle tanks from China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) worth $58 million, a government spokesman said.
> 
> That was reported by reuters.com.
> 
> The new Chinese-made VT4 main battle tanks to replace old U.S. M41 light tanks in service with the Royal Thai Army.
> 
> “These tanks will replace the M41 tanks, which are small and old,” Sansern Kaewkamnerd told reporters.
> 
> Thailand has used the U.S. M41 light tanks since World War II, said Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan.
> 
> Relations have been strengthening between China and the United States’ oldest ally in Southeast Asia, particularly since ties with the United States cooled after a 2014 coup.
> 
> According to Reuters, Thailand also ordered 28 tanks from China last year.
> 
> China also promotes VT4 main battle tanks in Middle East
> 
> The VT4 (also named MBT-3000) is an export version is a new generation of main battle tank designed and manufactured by the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO.
> 
> The main armament of the VT4 consists of 125mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. The VT4 has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. The 52-tonnes VT4 can run a maximum road speed of 70 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 500 km. The VT4 can ford a depth of 4 to 5 m with preparation and a trench of 2.7m. The tank can climb a gradient of 60% and a vertical obstacle of 1.2m maximum.
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/thailand-orders-additional-chinese-tanks-worth-58-million.html



Well around 6Mil$ a VT4... not that cheap... Almost Same price as a Leo2...


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201704061052339255-ukraine-deal-thai-army-tanks/

*In light of Ukraine’s continued delays in providing Thailand with T-84 Oplot tanks, the Thai government has signed off on a measure to acquire 10 additional Norinco VT-4 tanks, Defense News reports.*
The deal is worth approximately $58 million, a government spokesman said on Tuesday.

Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan ripped up a $241-million contract with the Malyshev Factory, a Ukrainian supplier, on January 11 of this year. The military chief cited internal conflict for Ukraine’s failure to send the Oplots to Southeast Asia, Sputnik reported.

In 2016, the Royal Thai Army added 28 of the third-generation Chinese tanks. The RTA plans to add 11 more of the ground vehicles to round out a fleet of 49 VT-4s, roughly one quarter of Thailand’s requirement to maintain 200 tanks.

Bangkok’s approval could foreshadow deeper cooperation with Beijing in Southeast Asia, The Diplomat noted. Thailand is one Washington’s firmest allies in the region, but since a 2014 coup, Bangkok-Washington ties have “cooled,” Channel News Asia reports.

The possibility of political upheaval and border disagreements, as well as the presence of Islamist separatist movements in the country’s south, present security threats for Bangkok, according to a US commercial guide on Thailand’s demand for foreign arms.

The Chinese-made tanks will help the country’s armed services phase out some of its 1950s-era M41 Walker Bulldogs.


----------



## UkroTurk

Who can buy Leo 2 from Germans?
Germans accept Europeans dont sell to anycountry.
Turkey which Member of NATO hardly was able to buy some Leos.
Today Germans dont sell even spareparts to us.
There are secret sanctions.
Chinesse defence technics good for countries that under sanctions.


----------



## Zarvan

*Thai Army To Bolster Armour With Tanks, Armored Vehicles Worth US$ 116M*








Thai Army has ordered 34 armored personnel carriers 8x8 ZBL-09 (VN-1) armed with 30mm turret from China’s North Industries Corporation (NORINCO).

Each VN-1 will cost U.S. $1.7 million per vehicle – for a total of $58 million for the full purchase, which will also include 30 mm cannons, 7.62 mm coaxial machine guns and ammunition, Soha News reports.

According to the report, ZBL-09 will be delivered by 2020. The contract also includes delivery of 12,506 rounds of 30 x 165mm guns for the ZBL09 artillery shells.

The VN-1 is the export version of the ZBL-09, which is powered by a 440 hp diesel engine and can travel a range of 800 km. It can carry 7 to 10 persons.

In addition, the Chinese side has signed a deal worth 400 million baht (about $ 11.6 million) to modernize the armored vehicle repair facilities for Thai Army. And have also committed to organize maintenance and repair of Chinese-made armored tanks and tanks - 85 VT4 tanks and ZBL09 armored vehicles ordered by Thailand.

Thailand will also add another 10 VT-4 MBTs to its outstanding order of 28. According to IHS Jane’s report, this batch will cost $58 million. A contract to support the VT-4 acquisition is expected to be signed soon.

The VT-4 is China’s latest export-grade MBT. Weighing 52-tons, the VT-4 draws from the People Liberation Army’s (PLA) ZTZ-99A; it is armed with a 125-mm smoothbore cannon that can fire anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM) and is powered by a 1,300 hp diesel engine.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18..._Armored_Vehicles_Worth_US__116M#.WObfhTt95EY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Chinese Norinco 8x8 ZBL09 APC
- A +
The Thai Army signed with the NORINCO Group (China) a contract to purchase 34 armored personnel carriers 8x8 ZBL09 (export named VN1) armed with 30mm turret.

It is expected that the ZBL09 will be delivered by 2020. In addition, the contract includes 12,506 rounds of 30 x 165mm guns for the ZBL09 artillery shells. The unit price per ZBL09 in the contract is 59 million Baht ($ 1.7 million). Total contract value up to 2 billion Baht (US $59 million), Soha reported last Saturday.

In addition, the Chinese side has signed a deal worth 400 million baht (about $ 11.6 million) to modernize the armored vehicle repair facilities of the Thai Army. They could organize maintenance and repair of tanks and armor made by China such as 85 VT4 tanks and ZBL09 armored vehicles ordered by Thailand.

The decision to buy a ZBL09 armored vehicle from China shows that Thailand has officially closed the purchase of the BTR-3E1 armored vehicle from Ukraine under two contracts signed in 2007 and 2011.

Before that, Thailand stopped buying the main battle tank BM Oplot (also from Ukraine) and switched to the Chinese VT-4 tank.

The ZBL09 family of armored vehicles was designed and built at the Baotou Tram Factory (also known as Inner Mongolia Autonomous Prefecture), also known as the 617 Plant of the NORINCO Group. It is also the only factory in China to build the main tank.

Thailand is the second foreign nation to order ZBL09 (VN1) armored vehicles after Venezuela with the purchase of 40 VN1s for Marines in 2012.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...ed_Personnel_Carriers_From_China#.WOgyNjt95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

UkroTurk said:


> Who can buy Leo 2 from Germans?
> Germans accept Europeans dont sell to anycountry.
> Turkey which Member of NATO hardly was able to buy some Leos.
> Today Germans dont sell even spareparts to us.
> There are secret sanctions.
> Chinesse defence technics good for countries that under sanctions.


But Indonesia is still getting more Leopard 2 RI...



Zarvan said:


> VT4 main battle tank . Photo by Blue Steel Books
> 
> The Royal Thai Army (RTA) has ordered the additional 10 VT4 main battle tanks from China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) worth $58 million, a government spokesman said.
> 
> That was reported by reuters.com.
> 
> The new Chinese-made VT4 main battle tanks to replace old U.S. M41 light tanks in service with the Royal Thai Army.
> 
> “These tanks will replace the M41 tanks, which are small and old,” Sansern Kaewkamnerd told reporters.
> 
> Thailand has used the U.S. M41 light tanks since World War II, said Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan.
> 
> Relations have been strengthening between China and the United States’ oldest ally in Southeast Asia, particularly since ties with the United States cooled after a 2014 coup.
> 
> According to Reuters, Thailand also ordered 28 tanks from China last year.
> 
> China also promotes VT4 main battle tanks in Middle East
> 
> The VT4 (also named MBT-3000) is an export version is a new generation of main battle tank designed and manufactured by the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO.
> 
> The main armament of the VT4 consists of 125mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. The VT4 has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. The 52-tonnes VT4 can run a maximum road speed of 70 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 500 km. The VT4 can ford a depth of 4 to 5 m with preparation and a trench of 2.7m. The tank can climb a gradient of 60% and a vertical obstacle of 1.2m maximum.
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/thailand-orders-additional-chinese-tanks-worth-58-million.html


So PAK is not involved in a VT-4 development..? Why..? Bro Last year I always used to hear that PAK and China will team up for VT-4 development..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Anything good happening in Thailand during 3rd week of this month ? Emmm me visiting Phukut and Bangkok for a week trip with my spouse. Excited to explore Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Salman Zahidi said:


> Anything good happening in Thailand during 3rd week of this month ? Emmm me visiting Phukut and Bangkok for a week trip with my spouse. Excited to explore Thailand.




better explore Thailand(heaven for Man) alone next time !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

dy1022 said:


> better explore Thailand(heaven for Man) alone next time !



ya! Pattaya is on the list next time


----------



## Title123

HannibalBarca said:


> Well around 6Mil$ a VT4... not that cheap... Almost Same price as a Leo2...


may be include maintainance training cost include ammunition


----------



## somsak

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/sec...ief-of-staff-poised-to-sign-sub-purchase-deal


----------



## somsak

https://www.khaosod.co.th/politics/news_334609
The contract is signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Imran Khan

*Type 039A submarine is a nice baby*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kyle Sun

Nice !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Photos taken from a press conference about S26T held on HTMS Chakri Naruebet (จักรีนฤเบศร; flagship of the Royal Thai Navy; aircraft carrier), 2nd May 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dy1022

Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Thailand Subs Compare to other South East Asia nations subs




*
With AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) Technology and ASM (Anti Ship Missile).
S-26T Subs have upper hand compare to other SEA nations Subs.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beijingwalker

China can churn out subs like crazy in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Thailand getting subs and Bangladesh got subs.Lets see what Myanmar is going to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

Nabil365 said:


> Thailand getting subs and Bangladesh got subs.Lets see what Myanmar is going to do.



They r getting SY-400 tactical MLRs to pound on our submarine base

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.493809/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Congratulations Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdul_Jalil

Great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

mehedi44 said:


> They r getting SY-400 tactical MLRs to pound on our submarine base
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.493809/


*Selex RAT-31DL Rader is already there to counter and more Sam systems incoming.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jugger

Congratulations, this is the best sub available with all the required bells and whistles. Good job Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Thailand and China have signed a contract on the delivery of the first of three submarines that Thailand's naval forces plan to purchase from Beijing over the course of the next 11 years, media reported Friday.*
*https://sputniknews.com/military/201705051053327538-bangkok-beijing-contract-submarine/*
BANGKOK (Sputnik) — According to the Bangkok Post newspaper, the representatives of the Royal Thai Navy and Chinese state enterprise China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co (CSOC) signed the document in Beijing. China introduced no changes to the version of the contract, which was edited by the Thai attorney-general, the daily added.

Under the contract, Thailand will buy three Yuan Class S26T submarines worth a total of around 36 billion baht ($1 billion), with 700 million baht ($20.2 million) due to be paid within 45 days. The first submarine is expected to be delivered within six years. China also agreed to provide CM-708 missiles, which can be fired from the submarine over a range of 290 kilometers (180 miles), free of charge. 

On April 18, Thailand’s cabinet of ministers approved, in secrecy, the decision to acquire a 13.5 billion baht ($390 million) submarine from China and two more over the next 11 years. As a result, a large number of activists, politicians and members of society raised concerns over the impact of the submarine purchases on the national economy and defense budget, as the deal may deprive the country of its military budget in case of emergencies, while the expediency of the submarines in general were also questioned. On April 28, local media reported that Thailand’s Office of the Auditor-General (OAG) decided to launch a probe into the Royal Thai Navy’s plans to purchase three submarines from China due to the strong criticism which came after the deal was struck upon the petition of one of the activists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Both Thailand and Bangladesh recent submarine procurement have sent panic among the Burmese armed personnel.We should continue squeezing their economy like lemon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Nabil365 said:


> Both Thailand and Bangladesh recent submarine procurement have sent panic among the Burmese armed personnel.We should continue squeezing their economy like lemon.


I am quite sure, Myanmar will go for Kilo sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> I am quite sure, Myanmar will go for Kilo sub.


Myanmar is a strategic neighbour of China. Thailand deal is not intended to squeeze or pressure them. We just got our second pipeline going.

What Myanmar needs is support and a friendly attitude to solve their separatist problem. Peaceful and united Myanmar in the long term interest of China.

China separates the issue near borders from the religion-based separatism in the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Offshore

TaiShang said:


> Myanmar is a strategic neighbour of China. Thailand deal is not intended to squeeze or pressure them. We just got our second pipeline going.
> 
> What Myanmar needs is support and a friendly attitude to solve their separatist problem. Peaceful and united Myanmar in the long term interest of China.
> 
> China separates the issue near borders from the religion-based separatism in the south.



Myanmar is Our fence.. of course we want them stable and united..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Nabil365 said:


> Both Thailand and Bangladesh recent submarine procurement have sent panic among the Burmese armed personnel.We should continue squeezing their economy like lemon.



The question is, can they afford an arms race with Bangladeshi and Thailand? 

Bangladesh GDP Nominal in 2017 will reach 226 Billion usd, meanwhile Burmese economy in this year only 68 Billion usd.
IMF Projected in 2020 Bangladeshi economy will reach 300 billion usd, and in 2023 will pass 400 billion usd.
Bangladesh economy have great potential, and also you are part of One Belt One Road Mega-Project with Chinese Investment in Bangaldeshi Infrastructure.
I am sure, Bangladesh economy will become much bigger than IMF projection.

8x Yuan Class AIP Subs will not be a problem for Bangladeshi Navy in the next years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Daniel808 said:


> The question is, can they afford an arms race with Bangladeshi and Thailand?
> 
> Bangladesh GDP Nominal in 2017 will reach 226 Billion usd, meanwhile Burmese economy in this year only 68 Billion usd.
> IMF Projected in 2020 Bangladeshi economy will reach 300 billion usd, and in 2023 will pass 400 billion usd.
> Bangladesh economy have great potential, and also you are part of One Belt One Road Mega-Project with Chinese Investment in Bangaldeshi Infrastructure.
> I am sure, Bangladesh economy will become much bigger than IMF projection.
> 
> 8x Yuan Class AIP Subs will not be a problem for Bangladeshi Navy in the next years


Obviously they can! They got supa pawa India (since 2012) with them. Together they will crush Bangladesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Nabil365 said:


> Both Thailand and Bangladesh recent submarine procurement have sent panic among the Burmese armed personnel.We should continue squeezing their economy like lemon.


Burmese military is not worth mentioning. The kokang rebels of Chinese origin is giving them a run for their money. 



TaiShang said:


> Myanmar is a strategic neighbour of China. Thailand deal is not intended to squeeze or pressure them. We just got our second pipeline going.
> 
> What Myanmar needs is support and a friendly attitude to solve their separatist problem. Peaceful and united Myanmar in the long term interest of China.
> 
> China separates the issue near borders from the religion-based separatism in the south.


Myanmar is in bed with US, while feigning pity to scam money from china. They are not China's partner. BD and Thailand are the real partners of China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Myanmar is in bed with US, while feigning pity to scam money from china. They are not China's partner. BD and Thailand are the real partners of China



In any case, no reason to show hostility in the form of intervening in their internal affairs. The two pipelines are now fully online and that's all that matters. Some BD members' criticism toward Myanmar is of sectarian/religious origin (in bed with Saudis?). China's cannot be played by that in the same manner it cannot be played by a Myanmar in bed with US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Guys let's stay on Thailand or submarine, let's not derail further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Congratz..!! Thailand 



Beast said:


> I am quite sure, Myanmar will go for Kilo sub.


kilo is not available now. bro Russian amur class is too expensive. 
if MM go for sub , it's sure it will be Chinese one. bro 


TaiShang said:


> In any case, no reason to show hostility in the form of intervening in their internal affairs. The two pipelines are now fully online and that's all that matters. Some BD members' criticism toward Myanmar is of sectarian/religious origin (in bed with Saudis?). China's cannot be played by that in the same manner it cannot be played by a Myanmar in bed with US.


agreed.. bro 
Myanmar need Chinese investment to improve its economy and China can use Myanmar as shortest and Cheapest way to B.o.B for its Southern states avoiding malacca strait.. it's win-win solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somsak

Siamese had 3 submarines during WW2. Its brand is Mitsubishi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Aung Zaya said:


> kilo is not available now. bro Russian amur class is too expensive.
> if MM go for sub , it's sure it will be Chinese one. bro


Agree, I would say 039A variant like S26T would be most suitable, though perhaps will happen some years down the road when fiscal room allows.


Aung Zaya said:


> agreed.. bro
> Myanmar need Chinese investment to improve its economy and China can use Myanmar as shortest and Cheapest way to B.o.B for its Southern states avoiding malacca strait


It's progressing, just posted latest news at https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-china-rules-the-waves.472879/page-5, comments welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shotgunner51 said:


> Agree, I would say 039A variant like S26T would be most suitable, though perhaps will happen some years down the road when fiscal room allows.
> 
> It's progressing, just posted latest news at https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-china-rules-the-waves.472879/page-5, comments welcome.


yes. bro 
type 039 varients would be the best what we can get. Russian offered amur class but it cost nearly 500m USD for a units. it's too much expensive for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. bro
> type 039 varients would be the best what we can get. Russian offered amur class but it cost nearly 500m USD for a units. it's too much expensive for us.


Agree, unless one can print money, otherwise money is always the constraint. Thailand being financially much more potent still has to justify sizable expenditure (procurement + operation) on establishing a fleet that exceeds coastal patrol capabilities (long range AIP subs with ASM firepower), let alone Myanmar at the moment. Also the aircraft carrier may use escort. Myanmar has smaller maritime interests to protect, and which are not under major threats, so no urgent need to invest in S26T type of assets yet, not to mention S20 which even has SLCM land strike capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shotgunner51 said:


> Agree, unless one can print money, otherwise money is always the constraint. Thailand being financially much more potent still has to justify sizable expenditure on establishing a fleet that exceeds coastal patrol capabilities (long range AIP subs with ASM firepower), let alone Myanmar at the moment.


how much it cost Thailand verient per unit..? bro Thailand varient is the best in region according to some news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeronet

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. bro
> type 039 varients would be the best what we can get. Russian offered amur class but it cost nearly 500m USD for a units. it's too much expensive for us.


Amur class is an export version of the Lada class. The whole Lada project was terminated, so did Amur. There is no single exported Amur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Shotgunner51 said:


> Photos taken from a press conference about S26T held on HTMS Chakri Naruebet (จักรีนฤเบศร; flagship of the Royal Thai Navy; aircraft carrier), 2nd May 2017
> 
> View attachment 394765
> View attachment 394762
> View attachment 394761
> View attachment 394763
> View attachment 394764


Can a Thai-speaking member please translate what's written in these pictures? I'd like to know about the part mentioning single and double-hull submarines - is the S26 optional single-hull? @wanglaokan @Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Aung Zaya said:


> how much it cost Thailand verient per unit..? bro Thailand varient is the best in region according to some news.


See post #6 for some intro, the S26T package is Baht 36 billion (~$1 billion) for three units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

Aung Zaya said:


> how much it cost Thailand verient per unit..? bro Thailand varient is the best in region according to some news.


1 billion USD for three units of AIP subs, incl. maintenance and overhaul services, supplies of torpedos and anti-ship missiles, crew training. That's the best offer you can find on this small planet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Can a Thai-speaking member please translate what's written in these pictures? I'd like to know about the part mentioning single and double-hull submarines - is the S26 optional single-hull? @wanglaokan @Beast



Here you go, this was being translate by a Chinese member living in Thailand





https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-weapon-exports.273332/page-63

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aung Zaya

zeronet said:


> Amur class is an export version of the Lada class. The whole Lada project was terminated, so did Amur. There is no single exported Amur.


ahh. yes. not now bro. they offered us 3 or 4 years back. lada class is not accept to service by Russia. so they're try to export as amur class to other countries including India and Syria. i dont know it is still producing or not now. bro


Shotgunner51 said:


> See post #6 for some intro, the S26T package is Baht 36 billion (~$1 billion) for three units.


so around 300m USD is very resonable for such good sub. having one of this type is way better than many of ming class. we should try this type. 


GS Zhou said:


> 1 billion USD for three units of AIP subs, incl. maintenance and overhaul services, supplies of torpedos and anti-ship missiles, crew training. That's the best offer you can find on this small planet


actually it's the only choice for MM while Russian counterpart are too expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> ahh. yes. not now bro. they offered us 3 or 4 years back. lada class is not accept to service by Russia. so they're try to export as amur class to other countries including India and Syria. i dont know it is still producing or not now. bro
> 
> so around 300m USD is very resonable for such good sub. having one of this type is way better than many of ming class. we should try this type.
> 
> actually it's the only choice for MM while Russian counterpart are too expensive.


So Myanmar navy will go for S26T?


----------



## xunzi

$1bil for 3 AIP subs, that is a bargain! That is a friendly price. We could have charge for far more but strategically it's important than the max profit for us. Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Can a Thai-speaking member please translate what's written in these pictures? I'd like to know about the part mentioning single and double-hull submarines - is the S26 optional single-hull? @wanglaokan @Beast






THE BENEFITS OF USING TYPE S26T SUBMARINES

1. High Stealth Capability

AIP allows the S26T to stay in the water five times longer than submarine without AIP.

2. Many Powerful Weapon Systems

Three of them are torpedo, anti surface missile, and undersea mine.

3. Safety

The submarine is designed to have many compartments. In case of an emergency, compartment(s?) can be shut away from the rest of the sub to prevent further flooding and crew can float the sub to the surface.

4. Training

Two years of crew training.

5. Maintenance

8 years of insurance and 5 maintenance check ups during that 8 years (3 Dock check and 2 Minor overhaul). Also, technical crew are provided to the Thai Navy for 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> So Myanmar navy will go for S26T?


nope. bro 
we will come with own spec and needs.
if we go S26 , it will be S26M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> nope. bro
> we will come with own spec and needs.
> if we go S26 , it will be S26M.


Or S20M.



xunzi said:


> $1bil for 3 AIP subs, that is a bargain! That is a friendly price. We could have charge for far more but strategically it's important than the max profit for us. Congrats!


Money is never the most important thing in this world, its influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Or S20M


may be. bro
i saw ur posts saying Myanmar have zero exp in operating sub.
this is not all true bro. we're trying to own sub since 2010. may be even earlier. we already sent officers for Sub training to India , Russia and pakistan. and we have exp in operating small sub like Yono class at the time we had very good relation with north korea.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-navy-starts-submarine-training-in-pakistan.259608/


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> may be. bro
> i saw ur posts saying Myanmar have zero exp in operating sub.
> this is not all true bro. we're trying to own sub since 2010. may be even earlier. we already sent officers for Sub training to India , Russia and pakistan. and we have exp in operating small sub like Yono class at the time we had very good relation with north korea.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-navy-starts-submarine-training-in-pakistan.259608/


Both India and Russia uses Kilo class, I think it's a perfect fit for your navy?


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Both India and Russia uses Kilo class, I think it's a perfect fit for your navy?


kilo is also in the list. vietnam bought 6 improved kilo without AIP for 2 billion USD. so we would choose Chinese varient with C708 Ashm as being 300m USD per unit is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> *Thailand Subs Compare to other South East Asia nations subs
> View attachment 394770
> 
> *
> With AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) Technology and ASM (Anti Ship Missile).
> S-26T Subs have upper hand compare to other SEA nations Subs.


Yes greatest news ever. I hope the Siamese buy more Chinese submarines.


----------



## 帅的一匹

I think China shall concentrate on building single hull structure subs.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

xunzi said:


> $1bil for 3 AIP subs, that is a bargain! That is a friendly price. We could have charge for far more but strategically it's important than the max profit for us. Congrats!



It's good for them, and good for us. It's a real win-win deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Viet said:


> Yes greatest news ever. I hope the Siamese buy more Chinese submarines.


This is bad news for Vietnam Navy. Kilo will be sitting duck for ST26

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Viet said:


> Yes greatest news ever. I hope the Siamese buy more Chinese submarines.



Why did not Vietnam opt for the better equivalent from China? 

Although I understand that our Russian partners also do need cash infusion in these difficult times, Vietnam would get much greater value for the money it has paid by choosing China's equivalent submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

TaiShang said:


> Why did not Vietnam opt for the better equivalent from China?
> 
> Although I understand that our Russian partners also do need cash infusion in these difficult times, Vietnam would get much greater value for the money it has paid by choosing China's equivalent submarine.



Don't make our Viet boys feel good. No way selling weapons to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Place Of Space said:


> Don't make our Viet boys feel good. No way selling weapons to them.


Don't worry, even Vietnam want. China will never sell them good stuff. We value Myanmar, Thailand better than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Thailand purchases Chinese submarine, the country's first since WWII*
en.people.cn | Updated: 2017-05-10 







The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) on May 8 signed a contract with a Chinese company to procure a S26T diesel-electric submarine. [Photo/en.people.cn]


The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) on Monday signed a contract with a Chinese company to procure a S26T diesel-electric submarine, a move experts believe will promote China's export of conventional submarines.

The contract was signed in Beijing by RTN chief of staff, Vice Admiral Luechai Ruddit and Xu Ziqiu, chairman of the stated-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC). According to CSIC's official website, *this is the company's second submarine export contract, after an eight-ship deal with Pakistan's navy in 2015.*

"The submarines from China are the cheapest, with quality that is acceptable. [China] also offers services after purchase, something extra that we have received," Thailand's Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha was quoted as saying by Nationmultimedia.com in March.

The S26T will be the RTN's first submarine since the end of World War II. *Due to domestic politics and a budget shortage, the country delayed its plan to buy a submarine until China offered an unbeatable deal.*

According to Nationmultimedia.com, *the ship will be nearly 78 meters long and 9 meters wide. It will be equipped with the latest technology, including a AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) system, which will allow the ship to stay underwater for up to 21 days without resurfacing. Normal nuclear-based submarines can dive for around seven to 10 days at a time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Beast said:


> Russian is not Chinese best friend. Russian are just strategic partner. Russian say they are going to build super powa nuclear aircraft carrier four years ago and now not even a screw for it is made. You think you can trust Russian words?
> 
> You are just being selective in choosing argument to suit your agenda. If Russian Kilo is so good, why didnt China buy more instead of building its own Yuan submarine? As for your good friend Russian. They promise China to release all source code for your Kilo in even of war between China and vietnam. Russian say Vietnam is not even worth a penny and can be betrayed anytime. Reminbi looks more attractive.



Ohhh, the truth hurts!

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## GS Zhou

Viet said:


> Ok how about a deal? We buy destroyers and subs with blueprints.


then how much your country could put on table for such a deal? destroyers and subs with blueprints, that won't be cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Viet said:


> You



Lol, Pathetic 
Your kilo is the Outdated one, without *AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) Technology.*

Every latest Modern Subs today, have AIP Technology.
Quiet and Deadly  S-26T AIP Subs Thailand will bully your outdated kilo in the middle of ocean.






*

ADVANTAGES OF A.I.P*

The use of AIP on a diesel-electric submarine, greatly increases their underwater endurance, allowing them to continuously stay submerged for weeks without surfacing. Although the submarine eventually needs to surface to charge its batteries and their endurance is nowhere on-par with nuclear powered submarines, the vast increase in endurance offered by AIP gives them an advantage over non AIP equipped diesel-electric submarines.

In April 2006, a German Navy submarine U-32, equipped with a Siemens proton exchange membrane (PEM) compressed hydrogen *fuel cell* *AIP*, made a* 2800 km* uninterrupted underwater journey without surfacing/snorkeling! *This is in stark contrast to non-AIP equipped submarines which can cover only 500-800 km before they have to surface and recharge their batteries by running noisy diesel generators. *Comparatively, a* nuclear-powered* submarine has *unlimited* underwater endurance!

Again in 2013, *U-32* set a record by traveling underwater continuously for *18 days* without surfacing! Comparatively, a non-AIP diesel sub has an underwater endurance of just 4-6 days before it has to surface. *This shows that AIP-equipped diesel-electric submarines are far more capable than their non-AIP equipped counterparts when it comes to endurance.*

*AIP Usage Around The World *
As of 2016, the following countries have developed their own AIP systems to be fitted on submarines.






Germany – Fuel Cell




Sweden – Stirling




Japan – Stirling




France – MESMA




Spain – Fuel Cell




Russia – Fuel Cell




People’s Republic of China – Stirling

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

Daniel808 said:


> Lol, Pathetic
> Your kilo is the Outdated one, without AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) Technology.
> 
> Every latest Modern Subs today, have AIP Technology.
> Quiet and Deadly  S-26T AIP Subs Thailand will bully your outdated kilo in the middle of ocean.



Whoes the second sub is? It's double red junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Place Of Space said:


> Whoes the second sub is? It's double red junk.



It's the Indonesian navy latest submarine, they bought it from south korea in 2012.
Without AIP Technology, compare to S-26T AIP Thailand subs and Type 218SG Singapore subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Beast said:


> Russian is not Chinese best friend. Russian are just strategic partner. Russian say they are going to build super powa nuclear aircraft carrier four years ago and now not even a screw for it is made. You think you can trust Russian words?
> 
> You are just being selective in choosing argument to suit your agenda. If Russian Kilo is so good, why didnt China buy more instead of building its own Yuan submarine? As for your good friend Russian. They promise China to release all source code for your Kilo in even of war between China and vietnam. Russian say Vietnam is not even worth a penny and can be betrayed anytime. Reminbi looks more attractive.


You sound as if you don't trust your own Navy too much despite 10 times bigger but rely on treason of the Russians. What makes you believe Russia will sell Vietnam for a handful Yuan?



Daniel808 said:


> Lol, Pathetic
> Your kilo is the Outdated one, without *AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) Technology.*
> 
> Every latest Modern Subs today, have AIP Technology.
> Quiet and Deadly  S-26T AIP Subs Thailand will bully your outdated kilo in the middle of ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ADVANTAGES OF A.I.P*
> 
> The use of AIP on a diesel-electric submarine, greatly increases their underwater endurance, allowing them to continuously stay submerged for weeks without surfacing. Although the submarine eventually needs to surface to charge its batteries and their endurance is nowhere on-par with nuclear powered submarines, the vast increase in endurance offered by AIP gives them an advantage over non AIP equipped diesel-electric submarines.
> 
> In April 2006, a German Navy submarine U-32, equipped with a Siemens proton exchange membrane (PEM) compressed hydrogen *fuel cell* *AIP*, made a* 2800 km* uninterrupted underwater journey without surfacing/snorkeling! *This is in stark contrast to non-AIP equipped submarines which can cover only 500-800 km before they have to surface and recharge their batteries by running noisy diesel generators. *Comparatively, a* nuclear-powered* submarine has *unlimited* underwater endurance!
> 
> Again in 2013, *U-32* set a record by traveling underwater continuously for *18 days* without surfacing! Comparatively, a non-AIP diesel sub has an underwater endurance of just 4-6 days before it has to surface. *This shows that AIP-equipped diesel-electric submarines are far more capable than their non-AIP equipped counterparts when it comes to endurance.*
> 
> *AIP Usage Around The World *
> As of 2016, the following countries have developed their own AIP systems to be fitted on submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden – Stirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan – Stirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France – MESMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People’s Republic of China – Stirling


Aip is nice but not decisive. Aip sub can stay longer under water but is useless if easily being detected by enemy sub.


----------



## Han Patriot

Daniel808 said:


> Lol, Pathetic
> Your kilo is the Outdated one, without *AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) Technology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden – Stirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan – Stirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France – MESMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People’s Republic of China – Stirling



FYI, India do not have an indigenous AIP yet, as usual, it's in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Han Patriot said:


> FYI, India do not have an indigenous AIP yet, as usual, it's in development.



Thanks for input.
already fixed 


*AIP Usage Around The World*
As of 2016, the following countries have developed their own AIP systems to be fitted on submarines.






Germany – Fuel Cell




Sweden – Stirling




Japan – Stirling




France – MESMA




Spain – Fuel Cell




Russia – Fuel Cell




People’s Republic of China – Stirling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Viet said:


> You sound as if you don't trust your own Navy too much despite 10 times bigger but rely on treason of the Russians. What makes you believe Russia will sell Vietnam for a handful Yuan?
> 
> 
> Aip is nice but not decisive. Aip sub can stay longer under water but is useless if easily being detected by enemy sub.


Dont twist my words. When did I say we depend on Russian? Its more of Russian depend on us. They try to ask for more money for the USD 400 billion oil deal. But our president Xi outright ask Putin to stick to market rate. Like the C929 project is more of Russian asking for partnership rather than China wants to partner with them. Russian agree China to be project leader and they are just partner.

And once again I think you are confused or probably say things just for the sake of saying. China Yuan is far superior than the outdated Kilo. Yuan sub with AIP is only available from China. You vietnam navy can continue stick with the non AIP kilo from Russian. Now RTN has some better sub with AIP that can outright sink your whole vietnam navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> FYI, India do not have an indigenous AIP yet, as usual, it's in development.


No, already developed as one part of the 2012 supa powa achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

AndrewJin said:


> No, already developed as one part of the 2012 supa powa achievement


https://sputniknews.com/military/201610271046799890-india-scorpene-submarine-aip/

Aas of Oct 2016 still not tested. Supposed to be installed on Scorpene, but too much delay hence cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> https://sputniknews.com/military/201610271046799890-india-scorpene-submarine-aip/
> 
> Aas of Oct 2016 still not tested. Supposed to be installed on Scorpene, but too much delay hence cancelled.


Nothing can stop the omnipotent supa powa 2012, this is not a failure, but a glorious victory in the beginning. let's wait for 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Beast said:


> Dont twist my words. When did I say we depend on Russian? Its more of Russian depend on us. They try to ask for more money for the USD 400 billion oil deal. But our president Xi outright ask Putin to stick to market rate. Like the C929 project is more of Russian asking for partnership rather than China wants to partner with them. Russian agree China to be project leader and they are just partner.
> 
> And once again I think you are confused or probably say things just for the sake of saying. China Yuan is far superior than the outdated Kilo. Yuan sub with AIP is only available from China. You vietnam navy can continue stick with the non AIP kilo from Russian. Now RTN has some better sub with AIP that can outright sink your whole vietnam navy.


It is you that hopes for treason, the Russians will sell their soul their pride for some yuans. You should know, in underwater battle the winner is the sub, that at first detects enemy sub and fires on it, not the sub with Aip.


----------



## Han Patriot

Viet said:


> It is you that hopes for treason, the Russians will sell their soul their pride for some yuans. You should know, in underwater battle the winner is the sub, that at first detects enemy sub and fires on it, not the sub with Aip.


Seriously speaking, Russia is really at the end of what they can really sell. Sometimes China continues to buy out of diplomatic consideration rather than technological reasons. 

Well genius, the one with AIP happen to be the one which can hide the longest.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks for input.
> already fixed
> 
> 
> *AIP Usage Around The World*
> As of 2016, the following countries have developed their own AIP systems to be fitted on submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden – Stirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan – Stirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France – MESMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia – Fuel Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People’s Republic of China – Stirling


Sooner or later, there will be a third kind. Cooling reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Singapore uses submarines for reconnaissance.The submarines have reduced magnetic signatures.How about Thailand's subs?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Thailand buys $530 million submarine from China


----------



## Phuri

Nabil365 said:


> Singapore uses submarines for reconnaissance.The submarines have reduced magnetic signatures.How about Thailand's subs?


Thailand's sub's supposed to be use to keep the Gulf of Thailand open. Thai Navy realized that in case of war, the enemy can easily blockade Thailand by closing the Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Phuri said:


> Thailand's sub's supposed to be use to keep the Gulf of Thailand open. Thai Navy realized that in case of war, the enemy can easily blockade Thailand by closing the Gulf.


So an attacking or defensive role?


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Royal Thai Navy Lays Keel for Second OPV *
24 Juni 2017`





Second OPV to be named HTMS Karnataka (image : RTN)

The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) has laid down the keel for its second 90 m offshore patrol vessel (OPV), which it is building in collaboration with BAE Systems.

The keel laying ceremony was held on 23 June at the RTN’s Mahidol Adulyadej Naval Dockyard in Sattahip, Chonburi, a facility managed by state-owned company Bangkok Dock.

The OPV, based on BAE Systems’ River-class platform, is scheduled to be launched in 2018. The RTN’s first OPV, HTMS Krabi , was commissioned in August 2013 and also built at the Mahidol Adulyadej dockyard through co-operation with BAE Systems.

Jane’s understands that the RTN has a total requirement for six OPVs of the type.

The RTN acquired the design of the OPV from BAE Systems in 2009, with the UK group also signing a contract to support the construction of the second OPV in February 2016.





Krabi class OPV (image : shipbucket)

At the keel laying ceremony, the RTN said that the building of the second OPV will consist of two phases and have a total budget of THB5.5 billion (USD170 million).

Phase one runs from 2015 to 2018 and is allocated THB2.85 billion. It includes the construction of the platform, and the procurement of machinery, materials, logistics support, and technical services. Phase two – allocated THB2.65 billion – includes the procurement of command, surveillance, and weapon control systems and stretches from 2016 to 2018.

The OPV, which has an overall beam of 13.5 m, a draught of 3.5 m, and a top speed of 25 kt, will be fitted with a combat, navigation, and communication suite provided by Thales and Boeing’s Harpoon surface-to-surface guided weapon system.

(Jane's)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Airbus touts C295 maritime aircraft to Royal Thai Navy*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 

05 July 2017






Airbus is promoting its C295 maritime surveillance aircraft (seen here in Brazilian Air Force colours) to countries in the Asia-Pacific. (Airbus)

*Key Points*

Airbus sees opportunities to meet regional air-surveillance requirements
The company is exploring industrial partnerships to support its sales drive

Airbus is promoting its C295 maritime surveillance aircraft (MSA) to the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) in the first part of a regional tour in which the company aims to promote the platform's intelligence, reconnaissance, and surveillance (ISR) capabilities to Asian military operators.

The C295 MSA arrived in Thailand on 3 July, and is being displayed at the RTN's U-Tapao Air Base in Chonburi before similar promotional visits to Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines, and South Korea – all countries with stated maritime patrol requirements. Subsequently, Airbus will promote the aircraft to North American operators.

"During its tour, the C295 will demonstrate its advanced ISR capabilities as well as the platform's versatility and suitability for potential operators, especially in the Asian region," Airbus said. The company is also promoting the aircraft to meet regional requirements to enhance surveillance, search and rescue, transport, medical evacuation, and humanitarian missions.

Airbus said the aircraft on display in Thailand is a model of the platform recently delivered to the Brazilian Air Force to meet its search and rescue and maritime patrol requirements.

Airbus said it sees opportunities to supply the aircraft to the RTN, which is expected in the coming years to replace its ageing fleets of Dornier 228 and Fokker F27 Friendship patrol craft, which were acquired from the 1980s onwards.

In addition, Airbus said it is seeking to expand sales of the C295 military transport aircraft to the Royal Thai Armed Forces. The Royal Thai Army (RTA) took delivery in June 2016 of a single C295W transport aircraft, although it is understood that the service requires three additional platforms.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Thailand to Buy T-50TH Aircraft with ELTA Radars*
*18 Juli 2017*





TA-50 Golden Eagle (photo : AirSourceMilitary)

Thailand will acquire eight KAI T-50 Golden Eagle lead-in fighter trainers from South Korea. The aircraft will replace the Royal Thai Air Force’s fleet of 40 Aero Vodochody L-39ZA/ART Albatros.

Thailand’s military government has approved the acquisition of eight KAI T-50 Golden Eagle lead-in fighter trainers from South Korea, adding to four aircraft it acquired in 2015. 

The $258 million deal will be paid over a three-year period, according to Air Vice Marshal Pongsak Semachai. 

Designated T-50TH, the aircraft will replace the Royal Thai Air Force’s fleet of 40 Aero Vodochody L-39ZA/ART Albatros in the training and combat roles. The first four aircraft expected to be delivered by March 2018. 

According to specifications released by KAI, the T-50TH will be fully combat capable, being fitted with fire control radar – expected to be the ELTA EL/M-2032 – MIL-STD-1760 databus and will have provision for the Link 16 data link.

(Israel Defense)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Elang Thainesia 2017 @ Riau




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Pre - Sail Conference Sea Garuda 19 AB -17 @ Surabaya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Thailand UAV operation command


----------



## Satria Manggala

*TNI AL Exercise with Royal Thailand Navy

Replenisment at Sea (RAS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Thai Royal Air Force (TRAF) is enhancing the readiness of its fleet via an upgrade package that will transform four F-5E Tigers into bonafide F-5T Super Tigers.

The warplanes will receive Python-4 and I Derby beyond-visual-range air-to-air weapons, new radar systems, electronic warfare capabilities and "network-centric capabilities for disaster preparedness," the Air Force said in an August 2 announcement. 

Thai "F-5E fighter aircraft have been in service since 1978 and [are] considered a third-generation plane with limited capabilities," the service said. "With outdated technology, you cannot face current threats," the announcement noted.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## RISING SUN

*Bank of Thailand holds key rate steady, eyes on strong baht*
The Bank of Thailand on Wednesday left its benchmark interest rate unchanged again at 1.5%, showing it feels the level is low enough to aid an economic recovery hampered by high household debt levels.

As expected, the Monetary Policy Committee voted unanimously to keep the one-day repurchase rate at 1.5%, where it has been since April 2015.

The MPC reiterated its long-held view that the current rate supports economic recovery, and that domestic liquidity is ample.

It said Thailand's growth outlook "improved further on the back of the expansion in merchandise and services exports.

Meanwhile, domestic demand continued to expand at a gradual pace, although it was not sufficiently broad-based."

Inflation has been very low, and that gives the BoT room to cut its key rate, but the central bank doubts a cut would aid growth and it could exacerbate problems with already-high levels of household debt.

BoT Assistant Governor Jaturong Jantarangs told reporters that there was no need to cut rates further, even though inflation might return to its 1-4% target range later than expected.

Many economists agree the central bank can keep policy unchanged.

"There is no pressing need for the BoT to adjust rates any time soon," said Shilan Shah of Capital Economics. "With the economy showing clear signs of recovery, monetary loosening seems unlikely."

All 21 economists polled by Reuters forecast no policy change on Wednesday, and most expect no change for the rest of this year.

While the central bank is counting on fiscal spending to aid economic growth, which still lags regional peers, public investment growth was softer than expected, the MPC said.

The strength of the baht, now at more than two-year highs against the US dollar, has been getting increasing attention.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/business...and-holds-key-rate-steady-eyes-on-strong-baht


----------



## devillianangel

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=339670289790293


----------



## devillianangel




----------



## nufix

devillianangel said:


>


stop being so butthurt bro. I am pissed at that but here is not the place to parade your disappointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Thailand Approves $2.2 Billion in Help for Rice Farmers *
Thailand's government on Friday announced $2.2 billion in loans and handouts to help stabilize prices for rice farmers, a politically influential group whose heartland is in regions where opposition to the military junta is strongest.


Thailand's staple food has long been a factor in its politics.

The announcement by the commerce ministry came a week after former prime minister Yingluck Shinawatra fled into exile ahead of a court verdict in a criminal negligence case over a rice subsidy scheme that cost billions of dollars.

The ministry said it would provide $1.57 billion in handouts to farmers and $633 million in loans that will cover 3.7 million households. The program will span the seasonal harvest from the start of November this year to the end of February 2018.

"This is to help take 2 million tonnes of rice from the market," Nuntawan Sakuntanaga, head of the commerce ministry's department of internal trade, told reporters.

The government introduced similar short-term loans and cash handouts for rice farmers last year that cost the state $2.3 billion to cover 4 million households during the same period.

"This subsidy program is essentially similar to past rice subsidies introduced by previous governments," said Somporn Isvilanonda, a senior fellow at the Knowledge Network Institute of Thailand who is critical of subsidies.

"The bottom line is these cash handouts create more debt for farmers," Somporn said.

After hitting a four-year high earlier this year, the price of benchmark Thai 5-percent broken white rice has tumbled by nearly 20 percent over the last two months to $372.50 per tonne, its lowest since April.

Thailand's main rice-growing areas are the northeastern and central regions, which have traditionally been strongholds of support for the populist Shinawatra movement of Yingluck and her brother Thaksin, who was overthrown in a 2006 coup.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...-approves-22-billion-in-help-for-rice-farmers

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/re...iland-approves-2-2-bln-help-rice-farmers.html


----------



## samsara

*Pivot to, or Brawl in Asia? West Already Targeting Thailand's New King*

*November 3, 2017 *(Tony Cartalucci - NEO) - Not even a day had passed after the funeral rites for Thailand's revered and respected former head of state, King Bhumibol Adulyadej before the Western media began launching attacks on his heir and current Thai head of state, King Maha Vajiralongkorn.






It is a development widely predicted - with the United States and its European partners long-eager to pursue regime change in Thailand as part of a wider strategy to either control or destabilize Southeast Asia as a means of hindering China's regional and global rise.

*First Shots *

The AFP in its article, "Protected by draconian law, King Rama X begins to make his mark," would cite rumors and half-truths in an attempt to depict Thailand's new head of state as a shadowy, unpopular, and despotic figure that remains "unpredictable."

The article claims that Thailand's "draconian law" prevents criticism of its highest institution, citing the arrest of a "student activist" for sharing a BBC article slandering the head of state.

What AFP and other articles consistently and intentionally fail to mention is that these "student activists" are US and European funded and directed agitators, enjoying direct support from the US, British, and EU diplomatic missions in Thailand. Embassy staff often accompany their agitators to police stations and appearing in public with their family members.





_*Image: *Canadian embassy staff publicly supporting the family of the above mentioned jailed "student activist"
Jatupat Boonpattararaksa, exposing such "activism" as little more than foreign-backed agitation and subversion. _

In other words, those targeted by Thailand's "draconian law" are engaged in both treason and sedition and could easily be charged and sentenced for either - or both - and are instead granted lesser sentences, many of which are pardoned long before they are fully served.

Similar articles have been appearing in the BBC, CNN, AP, and other mainstays of Western propaganda before and after the passing of King Bhumibol Adulyadej last year and upon the succession of his son and heir.

*The Reality of Thailand's Monarchy*

Thailand's monarchy represents an entire institution and spans centuries with the current dynasty being nearly 300 years old. It has united and protected Thailand from foreign domination - leaving Thailand as the only nation in Southeast Asia to avoid colonization.





_*Image: *On all sides Thailand - then called Siam - was surrounded by colonized Southeast Asian states.
It remains the only Southeast Asian state to avoid Western colonization. _

When French, British, and later American imperialism swept through Asia, finding and exploiting socioeconomic and cultural fault lines in each nation to divide and conquer them along, the unifying nature of Thailand's highest institution and its cunning geopolitical maneuvering left Thailand a bastion of stability and strength that remains to this day unconquered.

Over the centuries, the monarchy has reinvented itself. Thailand - then known as Siam - voluntarily abolished slavery in a period of time when in Western nations conflict and race wars were waged - the effects of which still reverberate in modern Western society. The Thai monarchy has also - for over 80 years - been a constitutional monarchy unlike the West's closest allies in the Middle East - several of which are some of the last absolute monarchies on Earth.

As is in the case of any nation targeted by Western destabilization - any attempt at all to rein in agitators and even outright terrorists is condemned by the West's network of faux-rights advocates and its media as "draconian." At a time when the United States bemoans alleged Russian interference in its own domestic political affairs, its meddling abroad in places like Thailand and its neighbors in Southeast Asia continues unabated.

Today, the unity and geopolitical maneuvering characteristic of earlier heads of state continues.

Thailand has incrementally shifted away from the United States and its influence in Asia Pacific toward its regional neighbors including China.






At a time when the United States' Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) lies in ruins, major infrastructure projects have been inked between Bangkok and Beijing and are beginning construction including a network of high-speed railways that will interlink Thailand's major cities as well as link Thailand with its neighbors and with China.

Thailand is also systematically replacing its Vietnam War-era US-made arsenal with Chinese, Russian, and European equipment. It is replacing its main battle tanks with Chinese VT-4s, as well as its armored personnel carries with Chinese-made systems.

The acquisition of Chinese submarines, joint-development of multiple rocket launcher systems with China, and an increasing number of joint Thai-Chinese military exercises marks a dramatic shift away from the West, and focused more within Asia itself. It is a process that has been unfolding for years, carefully cultivated by Thailand's independent institutions at a time when its "elected leaders" backed by the West sought to bankrupt, divide, and derail the nation.

The transition from King Bhumibol Adulyadej to King Maha Vajiralongkorn will have no impact on this process. The Thai monarchy is above all, an institution that consists of not only the head of state, but a circle of highly skilled and experienced advisers whom King Maha Vajiralongkorn has retained from his father's council ensuring continuity for this well-thought out policy.

The only real change that has occurred is the perceived window of opportunity the West has to target and sow doubt in the minds of Thais and the world regarding Thailand's sensitive transition as a means to once again attempt to destabilize and divide the country.

*In the Following Months *

The United States and its European partners maintain an extensive network of foreign-funded fronts in Thailand posing as "nongovernmental organizations" (NGOs). They include media fronts and faux rights advocates like Prachatai, the Issan Record, Thai Netizens, iLaw, and Thai Lawyers for Human Rights - all funded by the US State Department via the National Endowment for Democracy (NED) and US-based corporate foundations like convicted financial criminal George Soros' Open Society.






The majority of their activity focuses not on actual rights advocacy, but on attacking and undermining Thailand's independent institutions - namely the military and monarchy - and both promoting the opposition as well as covering up the abuses, impropriety, violence, and the foreign-backed nature of the opposition.

There is the Foreign Correspondents Club of Thailand (FCCT) based in downtown Bangkok in which most Western media outlets house their offices and where they regularly hold joint events aimed at "making news" rather than reporting it. This includes providing Western-funded agitators with a platform and an international audience, as well as inviting Western diplomats to come and comment on Thailand's internal political affairs.

There is also US proxy Thaksin Shinawatra, his Pheu Thai Party (PTP), and his ultra-violent street front, the United Front for Democracy Against Dictatorship (UDD) also known simply as the "red shirts." Shinawatra - ousted from power in 2006 and his sister ousted from power in 2014 - has been the recipient of US support since the 1990s. Since 2006 he has received lobbying services from some of the largest firms in Washington while his political network receives Western support and funding within Thailand.

Often, all three - foreign correspondents from outlets like AP, AFP, and the BBC, along with PTP and UDD leaders, and members from America's network of faux-NGOs can be seen meeting at the FCCT at the same time along with foreign diplomats from the US, British, and EU diplomatic missions in Thailand.

This interconnected network has and will continue over the next several months to mount pressure on the military-led government to rush through with elections the US hopes it can sufficiently manipulate to place a PTP-led government into power. From there, the continued division and destruction of Thailand will continue.






What the West fears most is further delays in Thailand's next election, further eroding its proxy's political momentum which is already suffering greatly as its populist policies have been put on hold and as the current, military-led government addresses many of the socioeconomic plights PTP has exploited for well over a decade to acquire political dependence from the nation's populous northeast region.

And as Thailand's new head of state fulfills his role, the window will close on doubts - real or imagined among the Thai population - over "unpredictability." A diminished PTP together with a stable economy, military, and monarchy will close the window of opportunity further still for would-be regime changers in Washington, London, and Brussels.

With the facts in hand, articles pushed out by the Western media attempting to malign Thailand's leadership can be exposed and their effect on manipulating public perception diminished. Ensuring that such propaganda gains no traction is the best inoculation against the firestorm of violent regime change that has consumed other nations. While genuine activists and media members have helped expose and derail US plans in places like Syria, preventing conflict from erupting in the first place is better still.

_*Tony Cartalucci*, Bangkok-based geopolitical researcher and writer, especially for the online magazine “New Eastern Outlook.”_


http://landdestroyer.blogspot.com/2017/11/pivot-to-or-brawl-in-asia-west-already.html


*Please spread over this article (or its link) through all other means, please let the general populace be aware of the old school text book tricks... the Dutch VOC's "Divide et Impera"; the British Empire EIC "Divide and Conquer"...*

*TONY CARTALUCCI is a very good journalist. I recall to read on his findings many years ago on the LOWY Institute, a globalist think tank [closely affiliated with the USA & ISR intel agencies; established by FRANK LOWY & MARTIN INDYK, who also founded the **ISR Institute for National Strategy and Policy], **set up its base in AUSTRALIA* to incur into the host country as well as the Southeast Asia... at his following article: "_Globalists' Australian Nexus_".

Not my usual practice to tag the many but this one is a rather exceptional 

@TaiShang @cirr @onebyone @Martian2 @lcloo @Daniel808 @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @grey boy 2 @GS Zhou @sinait @yusheng @JSCh @Globenim @Star Expedition @Brainsucker @oprih @antonius123 @Han Warrior @AndrewJin @powastick @Makarena @Dungeness @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @cnleio @AViet @Götterdämmerung @Galactic Penguin SST @eldarlmari @rott @GeraltofRivia @Pangu 

。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Dazzler

Finally, all delivered.

https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/ge...9-ukraine-battle-tanks-delivered-to-thai-army


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Thailand shows their VT4 in formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

GeraltofRivia said:


> Thailand shows their VT4 in formation
> View attachment 530597
> 
> View attachment 530599
> 
> View attachment 530598
> 
> View attachment 530604


Just make sure the operators are not lady-boy


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Thailand looks to procure more VT-4 tanks from China*
The Royal Thai Army (RTA) is reportedly seeking cabinet approval to procure additional VT-4 main battle tanks (MBTs) made by the China North Industries Corporation (Norinco).

Local media reported on 16 January that the RTA proposal features the acquisition of an additional 14 units at a cost of about THB2.3 billion (USD72.5 million).

The proposal, if approved by government, will take the RTA's VT-4 inventory to 52. The RTA ordered 28 VT-4s from Norinco in 2016 for THB5 billion and another 10 in 2017 for THB2 billion.

The initial batch of 28 tanks was delivered in late 2017, making Thailand the first export customer of the VT-4, which is the export version of the MBT-3000 design.

The RTA has not yet confirmed the planned acquisition of an additional 14 VT-4s, although _Jane's_ understands that the proposed procurement is consistent with the service's requirements.

Announcing plans to acquire a second batch of 10 VT-4s in 2017, Thailand's Defence Minister Prawit Wongsuwon stated that the RTA would look to procure additional tanks over the next few years.

RTA sources have also previously confirmed to _Jane's_ an overall requirement within the service to procure at least another hundred MBTs to replace ageing and depleted inventories of US-produced M41 light tanks as well as increasing the army's size and capabilities.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/85735/thailand-looks-to-procure-more-vt-4-tanks-from-china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Thai Navy to 'monitor' Myanmar sub*
Andaman mission slated for Dec 24

PUBLISHED : 9 DEC 2019 AT 05:18

The Royal Thai Navy is preparing to deal with what it calls a "new situation" after learning that Myanmar is going to send its attack submarine to the Andaman Sea for security missions.

The diesel-electric Kilo Class submarine, which Myanmar acquired from India, is scheduled to start operations from Dec 24, spokesman and deputy chief-of-staff Prachachart Sirisawat said.

The 3rd Naval Area Command, which oversees territories in the Andaman Sea, has been told to keep a watch on the submarine, which can operate underwater for up to 45 days.

Myanmar plans to use its submarine for "security and protection of its maritime interests", Vice Adm Prachachart, the director-general of the Naval Acquisition Management Office, said.

The Indian government has been purchasing the Russian-made Kilo Class submarines since 1980 and made further adjustments to improve capacity at its shipyards.

The model -- with a displacement of 3,000 tonnes -- is well known for its quiet operation. The sub can be equipped with various types of weapons and can dive to a depth of 300 metres and accommodate 52 officers.

"Myanmar is going to increase its military efficiency," Vice Adm Prachachrat said, referring to its plan to enter talks with Russia to buy more Kilo Class submarines.

Thailand is in the process of buying three submarines from China after the previous coup-appointed government approved the 36-billion-baht purchase -- the first in over 60 years.

The navy signed an agreement to buy a Yuan Class S26T submarine worth 13.5 billion baht from China in 2017.

Its construction began on Sept 7 last year in China, and it is expected to be delivered to the navy in 2023.

The navy reportedly has asked the government to allocate 12 billion baht to buy the second submarine, but a final decision will depend on the House of Representatives, which is considering the state's 3.2 trillion baht budget request for the 2020 fiscal year.

"We're scheduled to clarify the purchase plan today," Vice Adm Prachachart said, referring to their meeting with the House special committee, which has been set up to scrutinise budget details.

Vice Adm Prachachart also rejected rumours about a "budget suspension", which surfaced last month that the navy would suspend the submarine plan and instead buy less expensive frigates.

"That is confusion in communication," he said.

https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailan...XK1hzRPlv1sG2OxvUCIaiAR01AuDr7ogF2YZIVEXOwkIA


----------



## Ruhnama

May I ask? What happened with angry thais army seargent? Why he shot people in mall?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298267711802208257


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

As correctly predicted back in 2019, Thailand joining the space race!

_
We are moving forward into a new era by planning to develop space technologies for future space travel. Generally, a majority might view that building a spaceship or spacecraft is a futuristic idea and sometimes it feels surreal.
However, building a spaceship with a complexity of technologies is one of the challenging tasks that a company wants to achieve, it might take 1-2 years to complete, mu Space is the first and only company who steps into this path and strives to make things happen. If we don’t start it now, then when?

*Objective*

• Orbital Flight
• Earth orbit missions
• ISS resupply
• Cis-lunar missions





https://archive.vn/XJG8z/fa0ebace672320b6c5ce6207458159b5710c4d28.jpg ; https://archive.vn/XJG8z/c0d25c4d5c05dd23288921185e2e675dd9079ef7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190109152605/https://www.muspacecorp.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/OO-mission-spacesuit.jpg ; 
▲ 1. Mu Space conceptual spacesuit. 2019.

http://web.archive.org/web/20201203114051/https://muspacecorp.com/spaceship/
http://web.archive.org/web/20210228072023/https://muspacecorp.com/spaceship/
https://archive.vn/QNj4g#selection-437.5-439.303
http://web.archive.org/web/20201229120524/https://www.satellite-evolution.com/post/mu-space-to-push-thai-space-industry-planning-to-build-its-first-spaceship-in-2021 ​_


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Objectives of Thailand's Mu Space*

• Thailand's first Space Launch Center
• Thailand's first space launcher 
• Thailand's Regional GPS
• Thailand's Orbital Data Center



_*‘Mu Space’ to push Thai space industry, planning to build its first spaceship in 2021*

Dec 29, 2020

2020 saw an uptick in activity from the space economy due to the Thai government pushing for space-activity-related legislation and creating mechanisms to promote and support both the government and the private sector to develop the space industry together, which is one of the target industries in the new S-curve that will increase Thailand’s investment capacity and its role in developing the space industry and ultimately add value to the Thai economy.

The private sector also plays an important role in developing the economy and stimulating investment in the space industry. This year, mu Space and Advanced Technology Public Company Limited (mu Space Corp.), a 3-year-old private satellite and space technologies firm, was able to attract investors from several industries and businesses to invest in the space industry, such as TOT Public Company Limited, executives from Dow Chemical Group, SCG, as well as the current investors, including Nice Apparel Group -- a global leading athlete apparel maker --, B.Grimm Group, Majuven Fund, private business group, and a group of other minor investors i.e. executives from the UCLA Foundation. The value of ‘mu Space’ has increased to more than $100 million. through a Series B fundraising.

‘mu Space’ CEO, Varayuth Yenbamroong, on December 25th, 2020, stated during a soft opening event of the first spaceship factory in Thailand that “the fund recently raised will be used to quickly build a large-scale factory to produce and assemble the first spaceship of Thailand, along with satellite parts and commercial spaceships for domestic affairs, communications, national security such as creating a locally made *GPS (Global Positioning System)*, robotic testing, autonomous system testing for unmanned vehicles to be used on the Moon mission. The factory will be equipped with the 5G communication system. It will also serve as a platform to develop Space IDC technologies, with a plan to test them in the first quarter of 2021.

“Space IDC” or Space Internet Data Center services is a project jointly created by ‘mu Space’ Corp. and TOT Public Company Limited, that aims at providing a data center service with a server being located in outer space.

“mu Space’ is planning to build 11 gateway stations initially in Bangkok to operate the upcoming Low Earth Orbit Satellite (LEO), while preparing to propose up to 8 projects from US National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) in the beginning of 2021. ‘mu Space’ has collected a lot of experience and has grown significantly from submitting 7 space technology development projects with its Tipping Point Solicitation Project passing the first hearing. There is a good chance that ‘mu Space’ will be awarded with the project contract.” said Varayuth.

Despite the presence of COVID-19 pandemic, ‘mu Space’ is planning to hire about 100 positions, beginning with the first 50 positions beginning in Q1 2021 to create skilled laborers, in line with the national space technology and industry development plan. This is a good news for Thailand to have private space companies and the new generation who have the determination to develop technologies and innovations to tangibly push the local space industry to become Thailand’s New Economy.

http://web.archive.org/web/20201229120524/https://www.satellite-evolution.com/post/mu-space-to-push-thai-space-industry-planning-to-build-its-first-spaceship-in-2021
https://archive.vn/Mz5Pp​
*Launch Site*

December 9, 2020 - 2:15 p.m

The Geo-Informatics and Space Technology Development Agency or, in brief, GISTDA, is a Thai space agency and space research organisation.

GISTDA looks forward to Thai future as a rocket launch base to invest in "spacecraft port".

Another interesting issue for this industry is the availability of a "spaceport" as a base for launching rockets into space. Which if Thailand has our own spaceport Which in addition to generating direct income There was also an industry that followed, not just in the same industry. But can also cross the industry to other industries such as the tourism industry as well

http://web.archive.org/web/20210302110630/https://www.prachachat.net/economy/news-571217
https://archive.vn/VDyoc​_
*Video*





Recap - mu Space Post launch event 2020 (with Subtitle, 38m 30s)
409 views •Nov 22, 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2YPlYFXPm0






mu Space unveil space technology 2020 (Thai language, 12m 41s)
Sep 29, 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTNg7qTpOBM


*Screen capture images*





https://archive.is/odcDF/7cdccb5753d630e24118760739324308d265e75f.jpg ; https://archive.is/odcDF/1aef2a231735894a35971a96709a1da824d34505/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101522/https://i.imgur.com/SXj9cJj.jpg
▲ 1. Orbital Data Center: used for computation, computing ans information storage.





https://archive.vn/2Kwg5/b5c35c8297f382a72cfbc963177388627e9d4004.jpg ; https://archive.vn/2Kwg5/ad542514269b656fe8f0e147bb7876bab5aea0a9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101608/https://i.imgur.com/jCloHcw.jpg 
▲ 2. Thailand planned constellation of Spaceships for Orbital Data Center.





https://archive.vn/HhPUv/38f1b3d15fb10ee5641a09a8b0d39af7b9cd4a9b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/HhPUv/921bdf621a1798f19ba74c404aa34a268e9ac1b1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101642/https://i.imgur.com/Oc2cUfc.jpg 
▲ 3. LEO Orbital Data Center and Lunar Orbital Data Center.




https://archive.vn/Xet9g/492b484c005c179c281ea4311ad7387bca51d3a9.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Xet9g/1fc7b563524bb47e4cc42fa17fb1b097ffde4f9a/scr.png ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101723/https://i.imgur.com/8yj1OVY.jpg 
▲ 4. Spaceship's schematics.





https://archive.vn/0mtbl/2c4e31f272ddeef29a70162ea9453b91ee29d46f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/0mtbl/14d6679fbf22881b54822098a5ebd72a7a3761a6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101758/https://i.imgur.com/Ggd4kxl.jpg 
▲ 5. Spaceship design and prototype.





https://archive.vn/yk5Gf/c2994cc57e28a10db1dc410b9fcb8f5bdd120d29.jpg ; https://archive.vn/yk5Gf/f5df79c3fc8596fc5b7ca10f0e946a30148c711d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101850/https://i.imgur.com/YKLs7V2.jpg 
▲ 6. Spaceship automated robotic factory.





https://archive.vn/1838n/9350b2237784d6bbb0df7c50245a953e5051c888.jpg ; https://archive.vn/1838n/5173539552c61e4e67e364a11395b7a31e0ae82e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302101936/https://i.imgur.com/nP99JE4.jpg 
▲ 7. Spaceship Vs New Sheppard et al. size comparison.





https://archive.vn/GGnLN/fe1d0e7290d89c7a4129057070cc59c80791770c.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302102008/https://i.imgur.com/WRZwsex.jpg 
▲ 8. CGI rendering of Spaceship.





https://archive.vn/15xcb/210f2355242ffc4ce97fb8870111c9b19716aa19.jpg ; https://archive.vn/15xcb/3bd39178dbd3f41fe8fe814a3fcf1cc9ae248648/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210302104318/https://i.imgur.com/JxkJviu.jpg 
▲ 9. Competitors of the 4th Space Race, as of March 2021.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Objectives of Thailand's Mu Space Part 2*

• Thailand's first Space Launch Center 
By 2022, following Turkey that might build a SLC in Somalia (RUMINT), Mu Space expected to choose New Zeeland.

• Thailand's Space Tourism by 2025 

• Thailand's lunar soft landing by 2028

• Thailand's Orbital Data Center by 2025


*Screen capture images*





https://archive.is/8wfPS/f7fc1cd3562d6a5a922ee3c4f29db528e2f1b3f3.jpg ; https://archive.is/8wfPS/b567bb9ba8277abc4d8da9a40061ec61535f7218/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306114107/https://i.imgur.com/kb8FG22.jpg 
▲ 1. Spaceport by 2022 in New Zeeland.





https://archive.vn/tGc76/c750ed44e9b9ded4585d7e6b8d6f7d9ee4131a3f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/tGc76/7bf8b90df0ccd79b7f871939cffc1a5b8ebf5ad7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306114044/https://i.imgur.com/jprg2OW.jpg 
▲ 2. Space Tourism by 2025.





https://archive.vn/AF68B/8fe53a7968e48f2b61a7baf5a01b743bae8f9173.jpg ; https://archive.vn/AF68B/2683d5aff1b47072f371fa8ddf3b541ecc212b86/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306115839/https://i.imgur.com/FPU5vLl.jpg 
▲ 3. Lunar soft landing by 2028.

Thailand's Mu Space to build BIG DATA A.I. in outer space with Orbital Data Center by 2025. Global coverage of in-orbit internet data center with LEO constellation of small satellites. 





https://archive.vn/SQzcn/9ade25715416a60caf4c5aedea9a65bd6728db21.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SQzcn/74db0e02826aaca3363b98d0d7cde62fd4ccdf1f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306112007/https://i.imgur.com/DJO4dz1.jpg 
▲ 4. Big Data A.I. in Outer Space.





https://archive.vn/SY2Z0/f5e084e85b977a0185e173d3c7ba1dbe457290bd.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SY2Z0/4da98b2c351508173e074ddf784442f755ee0d37/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306112558/https://i.imgur.com/kzKWgj4.jpg 
▲ 5. Space IDC or Space Internet Data Center services concept: Global coverage of in-orbit internet data center with LEO constellation of small satellites. 

Advantages from Space based Space Internet Data Center (IDC): shorter latency, energy efficiency: 52% for computing, 38% for cooling, with cooler space environment of -270 degree C versus 20 degree C on the ground, unlimited solar energy in LEO, orbital perturbation energy.





https://archive.vn/L7CM8/7dea859e38aae305320cf006a0ffa690187a30e6.jpg ; https://archive.vn/L7CM8/99ab56d9234fddaf71d8c58fd71397dbf9a90b02/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306112847/https://i.imgur.com/4uj5jgT.jpg 
▲ 6. Latency from LEO IDC shorter than from ground Internet Data Center.





https://archive.vn/Ldrz4/121438c91c625c6eb2a3273543c9361af2d1bcf0.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Ldrz4/1fd856d17cf192d3a66d691c1d09668fd3f59bef/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306113403/https://i.imgur.com/orjni0n.jpg 
▲ 7. Power consumption: 52% for computing, 38% for cooling.





https://archive.vn/BFfc6/dfef44065638e63bb9eca26629e8f6ecb8ca7c4e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/BFfc6/fb702b593278bf97be17e83eca228aa6e3c6271a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306113928/https://i.imgur.com/Pnrd2th.jpg 
▲ 8. Energy efficiency: 52% for computing, 38% for cooling, with cooler space environment of -270 degree C versus 20 degree C on the ground.

Space based Space Internet Data Center (IDC) Storage capacity of 15 PB per orbital platform, and computing power of 56'596 GFLOPS with 52 cores.





https://archive.vn/Q0ri9/1036f1c4ec91368dae67cc30e8e19c26e1ff36f8.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Q0ri9/33fbfea91e1f062bbe7144601d03a67dc54082cf/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306114343/https://i.imgur.com/pKce76i.jpg 
▲ 9. Single IDC storage capacity of 15 PB.





https://archive.vn/TwYcw/d34f721a2d8f242c6a81e93603137d5a1c4a1d52.jpg ; https://archive.vn/TwYcw/b35f45cf5ddcea323dc1ed3058ea3d75d5fe5c8a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306114812/https://i.imgur.com/s1WJ2uJ.jpg 
▲ 10. Single IDC computing power of 56'596 GFLOPS with 52 cores.

Internet Data Center (IDC) to be carried by SPACESHIPs.





https://archive.vn/UgT8R/afed5636d0a82d5ab7d316b16a3b7faac2bb4752.jpg ; https://archive.vn/UgT8R/e980e599449f3edcec9130ae3e4032344a2b916a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306115018/https://i.imgur.com/yibFGPp.jpg 
▲ 11. Preliminary conceptual design.





https://archive.vn/U0P5c/cbe2bb20c18bef472ae9308ea3ac5a35e8b75770.jpg ; https://archive.vn/U0P5c/af468a045db428fe637b526f96b069dea7b2a9f6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306115245/https://i.imgur.com/mAiD9Oa.jpg 
▲ 12. Design and prototype of SPACESHIP.

Milestones: prototype IDC to be launched by 2022 and commencing the satellite constellation into orbit and operation by 2025.





https://archive.vn/klrqc/69d11b19e332bdd450c035034f1faa45bd549372.jpg ; https://archive.vn/klrqc/68530c40cf44a387d254a38eb54aad5fe00109ec/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210306115445/https://i.imgur.com/Y0wjqE8.jpg 
▲ 13. Milestones: prototype IDC to be launched by 2022 and commencing the satellite constellation into orbit and operation by 2025.


----------



## Indos

Defence Technology Institute (DTI) and Army Research and Development Office (ARDO), Royal Thai Army (RTA)'s Research and Development (R&D) for prototype of Medium Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS) for Army Aviation Center (AAC) based-on Chinese BEIHANG UAS Technology Co.,LTD Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) design has been assembled, photos have published on 'Royal Thai Army News' issue 3 November 2021.









DTI และกองทัพบกไทยเปิดเผยภาพและข้อมูลการพัฒนาอากาศยานไร้คนขับขนาดกลาง D-eyes 04


Defence Technology Institute (DTI) and Army Research and Development Office (ARDO), Royal Thai Army (RTA)'s Research and Development (R&D...




aagth1.blogspot.com


----------



## Bilal9

*Type 071E landing platform dock China built for Thailand completes sea trial*

By 
Liu Xuanzun
Published: Dec 07, 2022 07:39 PM Updated: Dec 07, 2022 07:33 PM





The amphibious dock landing ships Wuzhishan (Hull 987), Kunlunshan (Hull 998) and Changbaishan (Hull 989) attached to a landing ship flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command steam alongside in waters of the South China Sea during a maritime training exercise on November 18, 2020. The exercise lasted four days, focusing on 10 subjects including comprehensive defense, Landing Craft Air Cushion’s (LCAC) transfer, visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) operation, and live-fire operations. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Liu Jian)

The Type 071E landing platform dock China built for Thailand recently completed its sea trial, with experts saying on Wednesday that the large warship's construction is going smoothly and the vessel is expected to be delivered soon.

Developed by the No.708 Research Institute under the China State Shipbuilding Corporation Limited (CSSC) and built by the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai, the Type 071E landing platform dock successfully completed its sea trial recently, CSSC announced in a statement released on social media on Tuesday.

The test results show that all performance parameters of the ship are up to or superior to requirements stated in the contract, and received high approval by the client, the statement reads.

The agreement for China to build the landing platform dock for Thailand's navy was signed in Beijing in 2019, marking the first time China has exported a landing platform dock, as well as a major achievement of China-Thailand comprehensive strategic cooperation, the company said.

The sea trial demonstrated that the Type 071E is generally a reliable ship, and it is expected to be delivered to the Royal Thai Navy soon, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military expert, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

It took a short period of just about three years from the contract signing to completing the sea trial, which reflects China's high shipbuilding capabilities, Wei said.

In the same time period, the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard also built Type 075 amphibious assault ships, Type 054A frigates and several civilian vessels, according to media reports.

As a 20,000 ton-class landing platform dock that is competitive on the global arms market, the Type 071E's transport capability and far sea maneuvering capability are among the best in the world, and its speed and endurance are considered superior to its foreign counterparts, reaching a world-leading level, CSSC said.

The Type 071E is an export version of the Type 071 amphibious landing ship in service with the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy with adjustments and customizations based on the needs of the Royal Thai Navy, Wei said.

Its large vehicle deck can host military vehicles including tanks, armored vehicles as well as mechanized and air-cushioned landing craft; its flight deck and hangar can host several helicopters for vertical landing missions, Wei said.

With the Type 071E, the Royal Thai Navy will not only get enhanced troop transport capability in far sea, but also improved disaster relief capability, the expert said.

From January to February 2022, the PLA Navy sent the Type 071 amphibious dock landing ship Wuzhishan carrying more than 1,400 tons of supplies to Tonga, sailing more than 5,200 nautical miles to help the South Pacific country in disaster relief after a volcanic eruption triggered a tsunami.


----------

